# Diagrama esquematico de un regulador automatico de tension AVR para un generador



## cobretti (May 18, 2010)

Hola compañeros, estoy a la par que vosotros, pero creo que un pasito por delante, por eso quisiera compartir lo que tengo, haber si entre todos lo acabamos de sacar.

Tengo el mismo regulador (o muy parecido) que Jorge Pazmiño y he conseguido destriparlo con mucha paciencia y maña para sacar el esquema. Todo perfecto, pero me he quedado con dos dudas en dos componentes, y no sé si son diodos zener (ni de qué tensión) o son diacs, o qué son, porque estos se rompieron bastante al sacar el "cemento" negro.

Les pongo fotos del esquema que saqué, estos diodos los pongo tal y como iban montados (su dirección) pero sin saber lo que son. Foto de la placa y foto de lo que saqué de posición de componentes. 

Habría que estudiar un poco esquema y seguro que saldría lo que es, pero por falta de tiempo, aquí lo tengo, a la espera de poderlo comparar con algo. Todavía no entiendo porqué bloquean tanto este tipo de componentes, con estas pastas que no hay forma de reparación. :enfadado:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2010)

Los que se dedican a rebobinar Fly-Back's utilizan un solvente especial, los sumergen y le disuelve todos los plásticos y resinas .

Habría que preguntarselo a alguno generoso . . . o llevárselo a que lo "desvista" .

Saludos !


----------



## wacalo (May 18, 2010)

Amigo Cobretti : Unas preguntas:
Veo que tu circuito tiene 2 puentes de 4 diodos, ¿Podrías averiguar de donde se alimenta cada puente? y ¿Con que valor de tensión?
También cual es la tensión y corriente (por lo menos nominales) con que se alimenta la excitatriz?
Sospecho que el grupo electrógeno tiene un pequeño generador con imanes permanentes en el mismo eje que el generador principal.
Cualquier dato extra te agradezco. Saludos


----------



## jorge pazmiño (May 20, 2010)

hola a todos!. ante todo agradedezco a cobretti por su dedicacion en la realizacion del circuito. 
Bueno del estator del generador salen 4 cables, 2 de ellos de color azul los cuales se rectifican por la accion de un puente de diodos externo a nuesto generador y es una salida de 13.5v 20A mas o menos que se pueden utilizar para cargar una bateria estos mismos cables azules seguramente van conectados con el azul y el marron dentro del avr. ademas de ello del mismo estator salen 2 cables verdes de los que estoy casi seguro van conectados con con amarillo y amarillo dentro del avr. saco esta conclusion por el valor de los condensadores de 16v ya que estos se cargan a un potencial de mas o menos 14v. los dos verdes que salen del estator los desconozco pero se que van conectados a avr.
A por ultimo el que esta en contacto con los resistores de 150 ohm y 605 ohm es de 6.2v


----------



## robalito (Jun 10, 2010)

Amigo cobretti el componente conectado a la base del transistor 2N5551 es un diodo zener de 6.2v el otro diodo tambien es un zener pero este de 9.1v. creo que con esto se completa tu diagrama y me gustaría que hicieras el circuito con el editor de circuitmaker para verlo mas claro pues yo tengo valores diferentes de un regulador casi idéntico al que muestras y funciona bien.
Y para los compañeros que no saben como conectarlo aqui les va:
el regulador tiene un conector de cuatro terminales y dos terminales tipo bayoneta hembra estos últimos se conectan al rotor o excitador el cable rojo positivo y el otro negativo puede ser verde o blanco, con respecto al otro conector dos cables normalmente amarillos se conectan a una bobina auxiliar que saca 120v que servirá para alimentar el excitador después de pasar por la tarjeta el otro par de cables se conecta a una bobina auxiliar que saca aprox. 16v que sirve para controlar el voltaje que sale al excitador. hay otra bobina que es la principal y esa es la salida hacia los contactos.


----------



## Javitron (Jun 13, 2010)

Buenas amigos soy nuevo en el foro y desde ya os doy las gracias por la cantidad de dudas que e solucionado con vosotros solo leyendo, bueno ahora me ha tocado registrarme y asi igual puedo ayudar a alguien yo tambien.Mi duda es si ese condensador que hay debajo de la resistencia de 80K  es uno de esos ceramico y pone 332J o algo asi o me equivoco (esque no puedo verlo bien) luego de paso preguntar haber si alguno ya a montado el esquema de cobretty y le a funcionado la verdad es que es muy muy muy dificil conseguir una informacion como esta, yo lo necesito para un generador de estos chinos del que no tengo nucha informacion la verdad, solo se que lleva tres fases y neutro por lo que es trifasico,que del estatos salen 4 cables a un conector(que sera el avr),un par de conectores de 2 cables (uno salida a 12v y el otro nose) y que el motor pone 7HP por lo que no creo que pase de los 5Kw a he conse guido mover una radial pequena excitando con 12v y una mas grande con 36v bueno ya no se que mas decir, ya se me ocurriran luego mas dudas ya cuando este manos a la obra con lo que jode tener que parar, a ahi va otro la resistencia de 605 ohmios no vale una de 680 no? es que no se los colores pa esa y tengo que ir a comprar muy lejos de momento he conseguido todo reciclado menos los transistores y las resistencias de 1w.
seguire buscando mientras os espero gracias amigos por un sitio como este.


----------



## Javitron (Jun 14, 2010)

Buenas dias, soy nuevo en el foro y reabro el tema este o escribo aqui porque e respuesto en el otro y no hay manera de que salga mi mensaje aunque eso sera seguramente porque soy nuevo en esto de escribir en los foros.Bueno, amigos desde ya os doy las gracias por la cantidad de dudas que e solucionado con vosotros solo leyendo, ahora me ha tocado registrarme y asi igual puedo ayudar a alguien yo tambien.bueno me estado mirando el esquema de cobretty del otro post y mi duda es si ese condensador que hay debajo de la resistencia de 80K es uno de esos ceramico y pone 332J o algo asi o me equivoco (esque no puedo verlo bien) luego de paso preguntar haber si alguno ya a montado el esquema de cobretty y le a funcionado la verdad es que es muy muy muy dificil conseguir una informacion como esta, yo lo necesito para un generador de estos chinos del que no tengo nucha informacion la verdad, solo se que lleva tres fases y neutro por lo que es trifasico,que del estatos salen 4 cables a un conector(que sera el avr),un par de conectores de 2 cables (uno salida a 12v y el otro nose) y que el motor pone 7HP por lo que no creo que pase de los 5Kw a he conse guido mover una radial pequena excitando con 12v y una mas grande con 36v bueno ya no se que mas decir, ya se me ocurriran luego mas dudas ya cuando este manos a la obra con lo que jode tener que parar, a ahi va otra la resistencia de 605 ohmios no vale una de 680 no? es que no se los colores pa esa y tengo que ir a comprar muy lejos de momento he conseguido todo reciclado menos los transistores y las resistencias de 1w.
seguire buscando mientras os espero gracias amigos por un sitio como este.
os meto la foto del esquema


----------



## Javitron (Jun 15, 2010)

buenas amigos estoy montando un circuito que a puesto cobretty en otra seccion para excitar la excitatriz de un generador y resulta que e ido a la tienda de electronica y no sabe decirme que es el f640 ni el condensador ceramico 332J (yo creo que eso es 33pf por 100 pero la mujer me decia que no) os pongo el esquema

Tampoco emtiendo los patillajes del 2n5551 es normal que el emisor valla a tierra-
e mirado el patillaje de este en internet y pone que la 1º patilla es el emisor (que iria a tierra segun el esquema)la2º la base y la 3º el colector y no se si esto sera fiable 100% es que yo no tengo ni idea de electronica no se mas que soldar. bueno gracias por todo amigos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola:

El "f640" creo que es un mosfet IRF640
respecto a lo del transistor, puede ser normal que el emisor valla a tierra, depende del diseño y de lo que se quiera hacer

el condensador de 332J equivale a 33 y dos ceros = 3300 pf (3N3) siendo "j" la tolerancia (+- 5%)


saludos


----------



## Javitron (Jun 15, 2010)

muchas gracias elosciloscopio ya lo tengo casi montado necesito saber si se pueden conectar 2 transistores irf530 en paralelo (colector con colector base con base y emisor con emisor) es que no puedo consegir mas que esos y son de menos intensidad y por ultimo para saber su patillaje mirando con el polimetro entre colector y emisor me deberia dar como si fuera un diodo no?a un lado conduce y al reves no, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 15, 2010)

Esos transistores no son BJT son MOSFET una especie de comparación:
Emisor     ---> Source
Base       ---> Gate
Colector  ---> Drain
Y si se podrían colocar en paralelo eso si habría que garantizar que en el Gate de ambos mosfet les llegue suficiente V y I para que se activen, eso depende del transistor 2n5551 con la R de 100k.

A con respecto a la medición si, entre Drain-Source, como tiene interno un diodo(Zener según miro en el datasheet) se puede verificar como dices.


----------



## Javitron (Jun 16, 2010)

buenas otra vez, resulta que e motado ya el circuito con un irf540 y parece que va bien pero me estabiiza la tension a 340 v entre fase y neutro  y queria preguntar si poniendo un potenciometro de unos 1000 ohmnios en la base del irf540 para bajar el voltaje que le llega a esta me valdria para regularla o seria mejor modificar alguna otra cosa, le he dado al potenciometro que ya lleva que yo creia que era para regular la tension pero no noto diferencia,
puede que sea que e motado algo mal?
el transistor se calienta lo normal eso es que elcircuito trabaja no?
bueno amigos.muchas gracias.
perdon a todos por el fallo cometado por fogonazo


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 16, 2010)

Si a lo que te refieres es varias el voltaje de Gate-Source con un potenciometro, claro el tendría que regular, pero es peligrosos porque estaríamos entrando en la zona activa del transistor y lo mas probable es que se dañe por exceso de disipación de potencia, yo haría una regulación por PWM, aunque lo digo yo no se como funciona el circuito que subiste, pero si vas a trabajar con un potenciometro el transistor se te va a calentar.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 16, 2010)

suerte que tienes de que te funcione a la primera, en mi eso casi nunca ocurre.
es posible que sí lograras regular la tensión con el pote (1000 ohm = 1K) pero como dice rednaxela, la resistencia de 1K5 está controlando la tensión que llega al gate, así que es mejor no tocarla... por si las moscas.
ahora, si la pones en serie estarás aumentando la resistencia... no sé

si nos haces un diagrama de lo que quieres hacer, talvez podamos ayudarte mejor.


Saludos!!


----------



## Javitron (Jun 16, 2010)

Eso, eso es lo que yo pretendía poner el potenciómetro en serie con la resistencia pero por lo que dice ranaxela no se puede y yo no tengo ni idea de cómo hacer eso de pwm y seguro que es mucho mas complicado de hacer. También podría cambiar la resistencia de 150 ohms por una mas pequeña no? Le llegaría mas tensión al Zener y regularía con un voltaje mas bajo, no se, debería regular con el potenciómetro que lleva sino para que es? 

Perdónenme pues es que yo el esquema lo he cogido del principio del tema y fue bajado por cobretty y yo no tengo ni idea de cómo hacerlo mejor, si me pudieran nombrar algún programita intuitivo o algo lo intentaría, de todas formas dejo esta cosa mal hecha :
 Gracias como siempre


----------



## wacalo (Jun 16, 2010)

Javitron dijo:


> eso eso es lo que yo pretendia poner el potenciometro en serie con la resistencia pero por lo que dice ranaxela no se puede y yo no tengo ni idea de como hacer eso de pwm y seguro que es mucho mas complicado de hacer.
> tambien podria cambiar la resistencia de 150ohmnios por una mas pequeña no?le llegaria mas tension al Zener y regularia con un voltaje mas bajo, no se, deberia regular con el potenciometro que lleva sino para que es?Ver el archivo adjunto 35108


 
Primero: Se supone que para que actúe como regulador, el MOSFET debe trabajar en la zona lineal (por lo tanto calentará y necesita un disipador)
Segundo: Si como dices la tensión de salida se clava en 340V significa que el aparato no está regulando, o sea el MOSFET está en saturación, o sea el 2N5551 está en corte; por lo tanto podrías hacer lo siguiente:
- Medir las tensiones en ambos extremos de la resistencia de 150ohms y en la base del 2n5551, con esos datos ya podríamos saber que elementos tocar o cambiar para hacer que el 2n5551 entre en la zona lineal.
Cuando tengas los datos veremos.
Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 17, 2010)

> Si como dices la tensión de salida se clava en 340V significa que el aparato no está regulando



Porqué? si es un regulador será normal que la tensión no varíe


----------



## wacalo (Jun 17, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Porqué? si es un regulador será normal que la tensión no varíe


Fíjate lo que escribió Javitron en el post 26: "le he dado al potenciometro que ya lleva que yo creia que era para regular la tension pero no noto diferencia,"
Conclusión: el 2n5551 está al corte y tal como está el circuito "´de Javitron" no hay manera de que usando el potenciómetro se pueda llevar al 2n5551 a la zona lineal.


----------



## Javitron (Jun 18, 2010)

buenos dias amigos e estado midiendo y e obtenido los siguientes resultados: en la resistencia de 150 ohmnios al lado del condensador 8.7v, al otro lado(el que va al diodo)6.92v y a la base del 2n5551 0.77v. tiene razon wacalo no regula ya que no varia el voltaje de la excitatriz con carga y sin ella(en los dos casos da 180v) y con lo del esquema que tengo que subir me estoy volviendo loco amigos si hago una captura de pantalla(que por cierto e tenido que aprender, les doy las gracias ya se algo mas) aun me ocupa mas espacio, es que yo no entiendo de estas cosas. me estoy rindiendo jefes mañana ire a ver cuanto vale uno nuevo pero cuando me digan lo que vale volvore a cojer fuerzas.
bueno amigos me voy a tomar una cervecita al bar para quitar tensiones y penas.
saludos


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 23, 2011)

hola miren no se como subir cosas la verdad lo intento y no se como puedo hacerlo pero no puedo subir imajenes ni nada.
les cuento yo hice ya unos cuantos AVR.   pero como sabran hay varios y distintos modelos.
basicamente lo que hacen es controlar la tension de exitacion segun lo que miden en la salida. 
los AVR siempre buscan mantener la salida en el valor necesario y lo hace disminuyendo o aumentando la exitaion.
la mayoria de los AVR son analogicos.
yo me hice de dos tipos, priemro hice uno analogico y luego me hice otro con un pequeño microcontrolador de 8 pines.
yo si les pude desarmar el sellado de rexina negra que tiene, ademas le agregan como unas piedritas para darle mayor consistencia y dificultar el desarme.
con erspecto a las rexinas de sellado, todavia no conozco una rexina que no se pueda desarmar, les comento algo por si les sirve. 
no aguantan las temperaturas superior a 150º, por supuesto que no la podemos metter a un horno porque se quemara todo.
miren yo e desarmado cualquier dispositivo con esa rexina, y solamente utilizo un soldador de estaño, alcohol, destornilladorcito y mucha pasiencia, aunque no tanta, por ejemplo para que se den una idea, desarmar, sacarle toda la rexina y dejando completamente limpia la placa que inclusive se ven los valores de las resistencias del AVR en cuestion y todo, me llevo 3 horas.

de alli pude copiar y comprender el circuito. por ejemplo tambien me toco desarmar de esos sensores inductivos de 13 y 18 milimetros, y los e desrmado completamente y le saque toda la rexina, les cambie el transistor de salida y lo repare, luego le puse de nuevo otra rexina.
a AVR que desarme le saque la rexina y quedo intacto la placa, los componentes y la carasa plastica que tiene. 

volviendo a los AVR:
no todos son iguales; algunos AVR toman tension de un magneto que esta en el bolante del motor del generador para exitar el generador, otros toman tension de la bateria, otros generadores tienen dos imanes en el rotor para que se genera una minima tension y de aqui el AVR hace un lazo cerrado y se va incrementando la tension hasta llegar a la nominal.
pero esto es sencillo hata los AVR de genardores medianos a chicos, ya con los mas grandecitos se pone mas interesante la cosa, ya son mucho mas complejos, para soportar armonicas y reactivas elevadas.
y si a esto le agregamos que sea un motosoldador, ya llevan otras placas para manejar al generador y unos mosfets en la salida del rectificador.
y asi ya para mas tamaños son mas complejos.

asi que para todos la rexina si sale, tienen que hacerle como pinchasos a la rexina con el soldador y veran como se ablanda y se hace como una goma el sector de los pinchasos, y no es necesario hacer fuerza porque pueden daar los componentes internos, con el destornillador se los va sacando, con suavidad para no dañar nada. y con el alcohol se lo va limpinado y se ve mejor lo que se va sacando, en serio se los digo todas las rexinas salen de esta manera.
las primeras placas romperan algunos componentes pero es hasta que perfeccionen la tecnica, y de verdad funciona.
saludos y ojala les sirva esto bye bye


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 23, 2011)

Yo he sacado esa resina con los siguientes:

Agua caliente
Destornillador de pala pequeño
Destornillador de punta
Kilos y kilos de paciencia

Generalmente meto la placa en agua hirviendo durante unos 20seg la saco y con el destornillador de punta le hago huecos manualmente y con el de pala intento sacar pedazos de la resina, luego agua nuevamente destornillador y se repita hasta sacar toda la resina, unos buenos guantes ayudan para no quemarse pero si no eres muy diestro con las manos (quematelas un poco) yo así saco las resinas, es de aclarar que la paciencia lo es todo si intentan sacar un pedazo grande de resina pueden arruinar todo el trabajo, paciencia y despacio, como dice el refrán "Vistase despacio que estamos de afán", chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 23, 2011)

hola mira eso componente que me dices de seguro es un reguador de voltaje, y puede tener un puente rectificador integrdo en el.
por lo general esos respuestos no se consiguen, pero para reemplazar solamente pones un regulador de voltage de alguna motocicleta, o compras uno de moto, y si dice 12 significa que es para vateria de 12 voltios.
eso si tienes que fijarte cuando este funcionando que tension le llega y si es alterna o continua, si es alterna le pones un puente rectificador y el reguador, o le pones uno de esos que viene para moto con el rectificador integrado
y si es de continua mucho mas facil todavia.

con respecto a lo de subir el esquema, no se si t fijaste que puse que no puedo hacerlo, o no se hacerlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2011)

En cualquier generador que deba mantener una frecuencia y tensión constante existen 2 reguladores, uno de velocidad (RPM) y otro de tensión y que son independientes.
El primero, incluso, puede ser totalmente mecánico, el segundo debe ser eléctrico o electrónico.

Por otro lado los buenos reguladores de tensión poseen detección de frecuencia, detección que aplican a "Cortar" la excitación en el caso de que la frecuencia se encuentre por debajo del 50% de la velocidad nominal (Aproximadamente), esto se hace para evitar que el alternador se sobreexcite y pueda llegar a quemarse el regulador de tensión, esta condición se da al momento de la puesta en marcha y período de calentamiento del generador.
Cuando digo generador me refiero al motor + el alternador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2011)

Este es el esquema, o quisiera serlo, de un regulador de tensión con transformadores de corriente.
A pesar de ser anticuado y anti-económico, por la cantidad de material necesario para su construcción, todavía se sigue viendo.
T1, T2 y T3 es un transformador amperométrico trifásico, de envergadura acorde a la potencia del alternador.
Sus bobinados primarios quedan en serie con la carga y sus tensiones secundarias van a un rail común de CC que se aplica a la excitación del alternador.
De esta forma al aumentar la carga aumenta la Tensión --> Corriente de excitación
T4 es un transformador no muy grande que excita al sistema en ausencia de carga e inicia el alternador cuando este en proceso de arranque.
R1 es un reostato que corrige la relación de carga-tensión en forma "Fina", el ajuste grueso se hacia con derivaciones de tensión sobre los bobinados secundarios.


----------



## cobretti (Abr 22, 2011)

Os pongo la placa del circuitp, la cara componentes no la tengo,pero como son pocos, se puede seguir el circuito sin problemas.
Espero sirva.


----------



## Alberto91 (Abr 26, 2011)

Saludos. Estoy trabajando en el diseño del AVR, un poco lento y cuando mi trabajo lo permita. Primero traté con un IC pero no encontré ninguno en el mercado asi que ahora trataré con un PUT y un optoacoplador. El circuito que presento es la salida de potencia y el control de disparo que hicimos en la U hace huuuu. El inconveniente es que no puedo ver señales de disparo o la salida con el proteus ya que ésta aplicación tiene una sola referencia para las fuentes y los medidores (tierra). El potenciómetro simula la salida del control PI que implementaría luego. Den sus comentarios. ¿Será que el multisim tiene fuentes y medidores con referencias propias para cada dispositivo?. El Circuito: Como verán la salida es un puente rectificador controlado formado por U1, U2, D1, D2. U1 y U2 son disparados por un mismo pulso a través del MOC3052, solo conducirá el SCR que esté alimentado directamente. Hay otro puente rectificador formado por D5, D6, D1, D2 que por un lado alimenta la salida del MOC y a travez de la R5 genera voltaje pulsante (sincronizado) regulado de 12,7V para el PUT que se disparará cuando el capacitor C4 alcance los 6,3V. Variando la carga que se entrega a éste capacitor se variará el ángulo de disparo, por eso se añade una resistencia variable RV1para darle más o menos corriente al capacitor. El archivo lo envio como imagen JPEG, no lo puedo comprimir porque no tengo la aplicación activada.


----------



## gnjor (Abr 30, 2011)

Hola, saludos a todos los compañeros del foro, cobretti aqui te dejo el diagrama del AVR que es casi igual al que tienes solo veo unas diferencias en valores pero deben funcionar igual de bien.
Espero que le sirva a otros compañeros del foro, solo recuerden que es para generadores pequeños hasta 10 kw. en la proxima visita les pondre el PCB por si alguien lo quiere hacer en placa.

saludos.


----------



## Alberto91 (May 2, 2011)

Saludos, El esquema anterior cuando lo pude simular en el multisim me dió muchos problemas, la rampa la presentaba con mucha inestabilidad. Ahora les presento otro circuito donde la rampa se genera con ayuda de un transistor y se corta con un PUT y el cruce por cero de la fuente. La fuente presenta dos señales de alimentación; la una es pulsada para sincronizar la rampa y los pulsos de disparo y la otra filtrada que alimenta el opam y el timer (generador de los pulsos). El opam compara los niveles de la rampa y el voltaje que controlará el angulo de disparo de los SCR. Este opam pone su salida en bajo cuando la rampa alcance el voltaje puesto (angulo de disparo deseado), esta salida entra al circuito de disparo del timer (C5, R10, R12, D7). esto último es necesario para generar un pulso de corta duración que va a disparar los SCR. Ya lo estuve simulando en el multisim (no lo habia usado antes), al inicio me dió errores pero al final presentó la rampa con niveles variables (no esperados) lo que hace que los pulsos unas veces se presenten y otras no. En fin teóricamente el circuito funciona. El siguiente paso es armarlo en el protob y les comento. Hasta pronto.


----------



## Jose Quintin (Ago 17, 2011)

Este diagrama es de una avr VR504A de la compañía norteamericana Power Tronic, tiene las siguientes prestaciones:
Input: 50 to 240 vac
Output: 75 to 105 vdc @ 5 amp dc
Hz: 50/60
Minimum Up residual: 3.8 vdc

Los archivos estan en pcwizard y circuit-maker200

Actualización: envió los datos en pdf del circuito de AVR, si tomas en cuenta el circuito en pcwizar tanto el impreso como de circuiteria, la R14 tiene qeu ser de 5 watts, el diodo D16 que completa el puente de media onda es un A6V de 4 a 5 amp, si puede ser mas grande mejor.
Par el conexionado en el conector #3 tenes que tomar en cuenta que el AC2 también es empleado para el F- de la exitatris.


----------



## angel33 (Ago 18, 2011)

Para José Quintin     Con respecto al esquema que subiste del AVR/VR-504.A tal y como está
el esquema te diré que es imposible que funcione primero los 741 no tienen masa y el pin 8
no está conectado internamente.
Con respecto al alternador que dices que solo genera 1 voltio en vacio . Primero ó esta descebado ó tiene carga conectada y segundo especifica si el alternador es de escobillas ó
tiene excitatriz y tambien cuantas Kva tiene y las rpm. un saludo.


----------



## dmc (Ene 1, 2012)

Éxito a todos en este nuevo año! Para que comencemos bien les dejo un circuito Gramaco (Telefunken) un poco antiguo, que por aquí se utilizan en generadores de 30 a 180 KVA, es transistorizado y funciona muy bien, por lo menos va ha servir para que lo analicen y saquen conclusiones a cerca de su funcionamiento. La contra que tiene es que los componentes que utiliza son de una calidad superior. Los integrados eran (al principio) UA741 que luego la fábrica cambio por TL061 o TL071. Tengo algunos otros circuitos, no me comprometo, pero si me autorizan veo de subirlos. Los componentes encerrados en azul están previstos en la placa pero no son colocados. Observen el interesante uso de los bobinados 1 y 2, y el rele de 24v(hacen un pie de arranque).


----------



## Pecadoblanco (Mar 14, 2012)

Buenas noches amigos quisiera ver si mepodrian ayudar tengo una tarjeta AVR caterpilar VR6
que al momento de aplicar tension prende la carga tiene una salida de 147 voltios y alos 10 segundos se apaga segun manual variando el trimpot de volt adj deveria regular el voltaje , pero esto no se da , quisiera saber si alguien ha tenido la ocasion de reparar esta tarjeta o indicarme si estoy probando la tarjeta de la manera correcta
esta es latarjeta 






este es el manual en la pagina 18 se encuentra el diagrama para realizar el test

http://doc.diytrade.com/docdvr/1198946/14153731/1282325988.pdf


----------



## powerful (Mar 14, 2012)

Amigo la gente de Ferreyros ,representantes de caterpilar,son los más idóneos para ayudarte, además ellos tienen convenio con Tecsup.
Saludos


----------



## Pecadoblanco (Mar 14, 2012)

si se de ferreyros , pero lo mas probable es que ferreyros me venda uno nuevo o asi lo repare me va salir un ojo de la cara  , la idea es que quiero repararlo Yo por que tengo mas de 1 , de todas maneras gracias por tu sugerencia lo tendre en cuenta


----------



## andresmti (Mar 23, 2012)

Hola a todos! muy interesante este post!
Yo estoy intentando reparar un avr Lihua 2kw que estaba en un generador naftero de 6,5hp.
Pude sacar la resina con la ayuda de una pistola de calor y un destornillador grande y luego uno mas pequeño, .. y mucha paciencia!
Lo raro es que todos los componentes se encuentran dentro de los parametros normales. No le encuentro la falla!!
Alguna idea?
Puedo aportar algo de teoria:
http://www.ramonrusso.com.ar/documentos/NotaTecnicaAVR.pdf

Gracias


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 23, 2012)

Tristemente les aplican esa resina negra para que la gente no las repare, en mi pais varias veces se trato de remover la resina con resultados nefastos!

Ya revisaste, el bobinado y los diodos que estan en el PMG del rotor???, si es una CAT de última generacion tiene esa configuración: por induccion del estator pasa al rotor un voltaje X, el cual rectifican los diodos para así suministar el voltaje en DC que requiere la excitatriz, chequeate esto, ya que si los diodos se ponen en corto al momento de rectificar y pedir carga, pueda que ahi esté tu falla!!!

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 7, 2012)

Acá les dejo el regulador de voltaje de un viejo grupo Villa recién levantado.


----------



## pepesole (May 5, 2012)

Hola, yo estuve haciendo hace años algunos generadores con el sistema que cita Fogonazo, con transformadores y realmente tienen la ventaja de ser resistentes a los picos de las maquinas soldadoras cosa que no suele suceder con los electronicos o transitorizados (AVR) pero no recuerdo como se pueden calcular y en este momento quisiera hacer uno para un generador de 5,5 KW trifasico.
Hay alguna regla general para hacer estos transformadores.
Que se sabe de los alternadores sin carbones?. Alguien tiene datos? Por lo que vi en algunos que estan funcionando tienen unos diodos en el rotor que le cierran el circuito, pero como dije no los vi desarmados para tomar datos de los mismos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2012)

pepesole dijo:


> .....Que se sabe de los alternadores sin carbones?. Alguien tiene datos? Por lo que vi en algunos que estan funcionando tienen unos diodos en el rotor que le cierran el circuito, pero como dije no los vi desarmados para tomar datos de los mismos.



Esos son alternadores "*Brushless*" (Sin escobillas) o también llamados de diodos rotantes.

En realidad son 2 alternadores sobre el mismo eje, el primer alternador (Pequeño) sirve para generar la CC que excita al generador de potencia, este alternador se encuentra invertido, la excitación es fija y el inducido es rotante.
Al mandar una tensión de CC a la excitación (Fija), esta crea sobre el inducido (Rotante) una tensión alterna trifásica de bajo voltaje que es rectificada por los diodos rotantes y aplicada a la excitación rotante del alternador de potencia.
Esta excitación induce sobre las bobinas de trabajo una tensión alterna, trifásica y de alta tensión.
Regulando la tensión (Corriente) sobre la excitación del alternador pequeño se ajusta la tensión generada en las bobinas de potencia.


----------



## pepesole (May 8, 2012)

Hola. El problema es que las originales de este generador estan quemadas y solo tengo el nº de espiras y sus diametros, si te puedo decir que el rotor inducido tiene dos bobinas conectadas en paralelo y no da mas de 3 ohms po lo que solo lograria reconectandolas en serie unos 6 ohms y tengo entendido que para estos reguladores se necesitan unos 45 a 60 ohms de resistencia en el .
De todas formas se podria conseguir estos datos de cualquier motor trifasico de unos 4 CV para tener una idea aproximada pero no creo que sea de mas de unos pocos ohms, a lo sumo 2 o 3.
De todas formas todo dato o diagrama que tengas me interesara para poder comprender algo mas de estos circuitos.  
Gracias a ambos. (Angel33 y Fogonazo)


----------



## pepesole (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola
Acabo de bobinar el rotor de un honda 2200 y este solo tiene 14 ohms entre anillos, lleva unas 1100 espiras por bobina y las dos estan en paralelo y con alambre de 0,50 mm.
El AVR original no corta por lo que salen unos 350 V en vacio de los 220 que devieran salir y por lo tante se calienta inmediatamente el rotor.
El problema es que honda no tiene un reemplazo de este.
Tengo ademas de la bobina de salida de 220 Vcon 220espiras de 1,30mm oteras dso que van La AVR de 0,70 mm con 130 espiras y otra de 0,50 con 18 espiras.
Si vos angel 33 o alguien tiene alguna forma de pasarme circuitos para realizar un AVR simple se los agradecere, ya que de lo contrario trabaje de gusto en el bobinado del rotor.


----------



## rascueso (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola amigos una vez mas molestando... el tema es el siguiente...
tengo un grupo dowel 7000 que no genera corriente estuve googleando un poco y me encontre con este dato...
----
Cuando el motor comienza a girar existe un flujo magnetico remanente en el rotor principal generando un minimo de voltaje en la salida este voltaje es sensado por la avr la cual lo comprara con un valor de referencia lo rectifica y inyecta coriente DC a la exitacion aumentando el campo magnetico y de esta manera aumentado la salida, por diversos motivos como ejemplo campos desmagnetizantes o tiempo sin uso este remanente se puede perder y cuando el motor empieza a girar no se produce campo por la tanto no hay voltaje de salida con el cual la avr comparar y tampoco corriente dc para inyectar al campo de exitacion, este problema suele solucionarse desconectando los terminales F1 y F2 o F+ y F- segun la nomenclatura del generador y alimentarlo con una fuente 12 Vdc al encender el grupo electrogeno deberia generar el voltaje nominal +/- 10% luego de esto se debe parar el grupo y volver a conectar la AVR con esto quedara sulucionado el problema.
-----
Queria probar lo de inyectar 12v cc en f+ y f- el tema es que no se cuales son estos cables... en el avr tengo un cable rojo marcado como + y uno blanco... Estos van conectados al rotor y del rotor sale una tencion de 24ca... Despues del avr sale una ficha con 4 cables que van al estator 2 azules, un blanco y un verde... La pregunta es... Donde tendria que inyectar los 12v? Desde ya muchas gracias... Saludos cristian

Lei las 5 pag y interprete "espero estar en lo correcto" que los 2 cables que busco para inyectar los 12v cc son el rojo como + y el blanco como – que van al rotor... lo raro es que de ahi salen unos 24 ca... le voy a dar un shock igual y que sea lo que dios quiera.... si no me ven por un tiempo es porque poto todo......... 

Aca subo unas fotos del avr asi se entiende un poco mas... saludos


----------



## ricapli (Ago 10, 2012)

hola amigos... estoy reparando un cto. que usa componentes como tic116, bc160/16, 2n2646
es un cto. regulador de tension de un generador de 40kv. Mi problema  es que revienta el tic al probarlo. El cto. va adjunto. Trato de ser lo mas especifico si alguien sabe como colocar un contactor en el grafico seria de mas ayuda para poder simular el cto. No encontre algunos componentes en forma real si ne simbologia para representarlos ej: el bc160/16 y 2n2646 espero su observacion y aporte. Gracias.


----------



## omm074 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola: Deseo que alguien me indicara que AVR puedo utilizas o que le puedo hacer a un AVR para  aumental el amperaje en un generador milital de 27kws Westinghouse el cual se elimino su regulador original de tranformadores y comutadores muy pesado danado. He utilizado un AVr universal ss053 y con resistensta de 10 ohn/300w porque F+ y F= es de escobillas y mide 4 ohn y usando un auto flash ss500 ; pero  este solo sube voltaje a 240v cuando le elimino la resistencia y lo mantiene por varios minutos antes que funda el fusible be 5amp en el AVR. Tambien lo probe con un AVR de 16amp y aunque no lo funde se calienta mucho cuando lo uso sin resistencia ya que con ella no sube voltaje.
Cualquiel ayuda sera bien recivida.Gracias


----------



## powerful (Oct 14, 2012)

Colocale un buen "cooler" y cambiale los componentes que más calientan ,transitores, tiristores,etc.


----------



## robalito (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola ricapli, revise tu circuito y veo que tienes un problema en la conexion del tic, si la entrada de linea es entre el neutro (N) y la linea indicada como (G) el tic los pone en corto, por eso se quema, supongo. Por otro lado f+ y f estan en el mismo punto pienso que tuviste algun error a la hora de hacer el circuito te sugiero que lo revises bien F+ y F- son para el exitador y aqui estan unidos, en algunos casos F- esta unido al neutro. si sacaste el circuito de algun regulador dañado revisalo de nuevo para corregir, se ve interesante este circuito espero que comentes si lo corriges, saludos.


----------



## omm074 (Oct 14, 2012)

Cambiarles piezas lo veo dificir porque trae una resina para que sean inreparables;pero acabo de ver un mismo generador utilizan un AVRd de 5amp pero combinado un diodo de 40amp y un scr de 25amp motado en un "cooler".Quisiera saber como se hace.


----------



## dmc (Oct 14, 2012)

ricapli, parece una pregunta obvia, pero mediste que el bobinado del excitador no este en corto? o es de baja resistencia?. 
Es evidente que, tenes un problema en el circuito, fuera de la conexión de F+y F- en corto, no le encuentro sentido al rele, si subieras una foto del lado del impreso y del lado de los componentes quizás se nos aclararía un poco.


----------



## karterjeep (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Yo tengo un grupo de la marca L.D.MOTOR (CHINO) y no tension de salida. Por suerte he podido quitar el AVR y comprobar componentes que estan bien. Midiendo bobinas tengo entre Neutro y fases 7Ω y entre fases 14. las bobinas del AVR van a 2Ω y 230kΩ, siendo en esta ultima en la que tengo la duda. 

Con respecto a masa ninguna me da continuidad.
¿Podria ser la bobina de 230kΩ la causante de la averia?


----------



## dmc (Ene 18, 2013)

En *mi* experiencia, las RPM del motor determinan los dos parámetros, es decir la frecuencia y el voltaje máximo del generador, solo que este último (el voltaje) está limitado por el regulador de voltaje (AVR) que puede ser por transformadores o electrónico. No conozco ese tipo de generador en particular, pero en general en grupos de esa potencia, es probable que tenga una llave selectora de Frecuencia (50/60 hz) y que el AVR sea electrónico, permitiendo la variación del voltaje por medio de un preset y en algunos, también con un potenciometro (que oficia de ajuste fino de voltaje). También es posible que sea deba ajustar (levemente) el Flicker (o parpadeo) en el AVR (que es, por decirlo rápido, la histérisis del Avr entre los puntos de corte y excitación por máximo voltaje). Solaris8 debes buscar o determinar que tipo de regulador automático de voltaje tiene y, con la frecuencia de trabajo fijada (60hz en tu caso) ajustarle el voltaje de salida a línea. También es posible que encuentres transformadores de intensidad a la salida y circuitos de compensación. Te dejo una imagen con un Avr francés transistorizado para que te des una idea grosa de lo que escribí, es veterana, pero  funcional. Suerte.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 23, 2013)

dmc
justamente estoy usando uno de la misma marca, aunque otro modelo, esta instalado en un perkins 2300, por suerte ya quedo todo funcionando.
igual gracias
ahhh, dejo el modelo que esta en uso(venia con el generador)


----------



## u2rosales (Abr 22, 2013)

buenos Dias. por favor si pueden ayudarme.

tengo un grupo electrógeno OLYMPIAN de 100 KVA - 440 VAC y quiero cambiarle la tensión a 220 VAC cambiando las conexiones internas del bobinado (de estrella serie - estrella paralelo), 


el problemas es si la potencia generada sera la misma o se reduce?? 

( lo digo por la corriente en A que me imagino, tendrá que ser la misma, pues la llave general es de 150 A)


----------



## morta (Abr 22, 2013)

Creo que la respuesta esta en tu misma pregunta, si cambias las conexiones de los bobinados de estrella en serie a estrella en paralelo, deberías obtener el doble de corriente, por que antes tenias dos conjuntos de bobinas trabajando en serie y ahora las vas a conectar en paralelo.


----------



## franco31 (Jul 11, 2013)

Me puede ayudar, 
que sucede si remplazo el avr por un capacitor solamente, el equipo encendió lo probé con carga y responde bien, corro algún riesgo?
Espero su ayuda 
gracias


----------



## fedebobinas (Jul 12, 2013)

Hola Franco31, si el generador funciona de esa manera perfectamente no creo que tengas problea, controla la reactiva del capacitor porque si te lo pasa de corriente te puede llegar a quemar el bobinado auxiliar....el generador comienza a generar porque el capacitor es pura corriente remanete....


----------



## vjadan (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y me encontré de casualidad con él. Haré una breve explicación de mi problema y así saber si podeis ayudarme.
En la actualidad estoy a cargo de la automatización de una minicentral hidroeléctrica que es capaz de generar una 550 kwh con dos grupos de turbina/alternador. Dicha central data de 1922 y, como es lógico, no esta para nada modernizada. En estos momentos tengo automatizado el
problema de generar potencia según el nivel de agua existente, y funciona muy bien.
El mayor problema que tengo es que al variar la potencia suministrada, abriendo y cerrando el distribuidor correctamente, la potencia reactiva se dispara y mucho. El ajuste de la potencia reactiva se realiza mediante un reostato, si: un reostato, por lo que el ajuste se hace manual.
Así se modifica la excitación del alternador y se corrige la potencia.
Desde un punto de vista eléctrico puede ser fácil de resolver, pero soy informático y mis conocimientos en "electricidad de potencia" son pocos. Así que indagando un poco por la red, descubrí que quizas la solución a mi problema sea un AVR (ahora entendeis porque dí con el foro y sobretodo con este post).
Los alternadores son máquinas síncronas, uno de la marca Siemens y el otro "La Española de electricidad", que son de los años 40; pero funcionan a la perfección. Ambas máquinas son autoexcitadas, teniendo una excitatriz que gira solidaria con el alternador y produciendo la corriente continua necesaria. Como he dicho anteriormente la excitación se controla con sendos reostatos.

Ahora bien, las preguntas son: ¿Un AVR puede sustituir al reostato? ¿Cómo funciona exactamente el AVR? ¿Necesitais algún dato más?


----------



## chester27loco (Ene 3, 2014)

karterjeep;Hola a todos.
Yo tengo un grupo de la marca L.D.MOTOR (CHINO) y no tension de salida. Por suerte he podido quitar el AVR y comprobar componentes que estan bien. Midiendo bobinas tengo entre Neutro y fases 7Ω y entre fases 14. las bobinas del AVR van a 2Ω y 230kΩ, siendo en esta ultima en la que tengo la duda. 
Con respecto a masa ninguna me da continuidad.
¿podria ser la bobina de 230kΩ la causausante de la averia?

tengo el mismo problema karterjeep pudistes solucionar??? por otra parte meparece q estos grupos trabajan con la masa aislada... en mi caso al restablecerse el servicio electrico (estando en grupo conectado a la red hagareña) levantaron la termomagnetica y de ahi q no genera mas


----------



## jgregorio (Ene 22, 2014)

saludos

tengo una planta marca Yamaha GL6500S la cual sufrió un daño en el devanado interno el cual se fue a corto fue reparado y quedo todo bien con el tiempo 6 meses comen so con una falla que de forma intermitente; donde el voltaje cae a apoximadamente 90 Vac por pocos segundos a pesar de que la carga que esta conectada es apenas un 10 % de su capacidad

no se mucho de esto pero bueno

averiguando llegue hasta el AVR donde creo que puede estar el problema resulta que averiguando encontré esto

donde tengo estas discrepancias


conector CN1   pines 1y2 power input   60 a 90 Vac               

                                   avr yamaha    18.6Vac

conector CN1   pines 3y4 Sensing input  18 a 22 Vac

                                   avr Yamaha     84 Vac                 

                     terminales input infield   60 a 90 Vac                                                      

                 tenminales en avr yamaha 46Vac 25 Vdc         





al parecer los valores están crusados o la info no coincide lo curioso es que hoy despues de una hora de funcionamiento continuo no presento la falla 

agradezco toda la ayuda posible


----------



## obernhardt (Feb 28, 2014)

vjadan dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y me encontré de casualidad con él. Haré una breve explicación de mi problema y así saber si podeis ayudarme.
> En la actualidad estoy a cargo de la automatización de una minicentral hidroeléctrica que es capaz de generar una 550 kwh con dos grupos de turbina/alternador. Dicha central data de 1922 y, como es lógico, no esta para nada modernizada. En estos momentos tengo automatizado el
> problema de generar potencia según el nivel de agua existente, y funciona muy bien.
> El mayor problema que tengo es que al variar la potencia suministrada, abriendo y cerrando el distribuidor correctamente, la potencia reactiva se dispara y mucho. El ajuste de la potencia reactiva se realiza mediante un reostato, si: un reostato, por lo que el ajuste se hace manual.
> ...



No.  El avr tratará de compensar variaciones de voltaje.  Cualquier fluctuación de la tension en la red  que alimente tu central hará que tu problema empeore.  Soy ingeniero electricista y hasta para mi sería complejo de solucionar.


----------



## microtechgt (Jul 3, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los que se dedican a rebobinar Fly-Back's utilizan un solvente especial, los sumergen y le disuelve todos los plásticos y resinas .
> 
> Habría que preguntarselo a alguno generoso . . . o llevárselo a que lo "desvista" .
> 
> Saludos !



Yo me dedico a reparar laptops,  cambio de chips tipo bga,  etc, pero por ayudar a un amigo que anda con problemas de un AVR de una planta-soldadura incorporada de marca desconocida (yawin  yw5600)  me sumergi a este mundo de electronica de auto regulacion   bueno la cosa es que intente hasta con TOLUENO que segun lei en otros foros se prestaba para dissolver el famos "cement negro"  segun dice aca un companero,  pues bueno la sorpresa es que ni siquiera el tolueno  logro derretirlo,  asi que llegue a la conclusion con un amigo que el dichoso cement no es organico sino epoxico,  entonces aqui fue donde resolvi desmoronarlo aplicandole calor,  usando una pistola de calor,  aplicando una temperatura de unos 185 grados centigrados por unos 35  segundos,   esto proboca que el epoxico (cement nogro)  se suavice lo suficiente para empezarlo a romper en pedacitos con la ayuda de un destornillador plano pequeno (como para tornillos con una cabeza de unos 3 o 4 mm de diametro)  la verdad me llevo un poco mas de una hora "desnudar"  el AVR  pero esto me permitio repararlo,  espero este dato les sirva, cada vez que calentamos el  epoxico se logra desmoronar aproximadamente 1/2 pulgada de area.

Saludos

Francisco Javier,  El   Sexto Estado,  Xelaju


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

Se puede poner en tolueno , xileno y algún otro  , pero sumergido dentro de un frasco , *un dia o dos* y se disuelven 

Saludos !


----------



## ESQUIVELUIS (Ago 4, 2014)

Disculpen, me podrían ayudar con un regulador, lo que pasa es que no se cómo conectarlo. 

Éstas son las fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2014)

Mirá, de las fotos se puede ver que son 4 cables.

Seguramente 2 estén tomados del campo y vayan al primario del transformador y del secundario rectifique y use alguna regulación para alimentar los carbones-escobillas.


----------



## CloudyX (Oct 2, 2014)

Hola, he estado buscando en el foro y he encontrado muy buena info sobre el tema, pero os expongo mi problema y a ver de donde puede venir...

Tengo un generador clónico de honda, de estos chinos que dicen que son de 5500w trifasico pero que en realidad apenas llega a los 2000w, un día ha dejado de sacar corriente, más bien solo sacaba 48v, he medido las bobinas de salida y estre fases dan sobre los 14Omh las bobinas para excitar al AVR sobre 8ohm creo recordar, pero ahora mi duda... 

he kitado la resina del avr, medido los componentes y todo me parece correcto, pero al tener conectado el avr ahora solo da sobre los 20v y de vez en cuando algún pico de 150v, este pico solo dura mili-segundos, y lo repite cada 4 o 5 seg... 

el rotor es de los que tienen los imanes para poder generar una pequeña carga de corriente y poder levantar el voltaje final a los 220v, pero mirando la tensión en las bobinas de excitación solo salen 8v  esto es correcto? por que veo en las características de casi todos los avr que necesitan una tensión de 50v de excitación, y no se si un nuevo regulador me resolverá el problema.

Otra pekeña duda que tengo es que si no conecto el cable de tierra que viene al generador, este no saca ningún voltaje de excitación y tampoco en los demás bobinados.

Gracias y espero sus respuestas a ver si alguien sabe como va esto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2014)

AVR desvestido con el removedor gel 







 
*Cuestión a tener MUY en cuenta ya que me ocurrió ! Hay componentes que se han desoldado dentro de la resina por recalentamiento , y cuando uno retira la resina convertida en un moco , sin cuidado , se sueltan y si son varios es un problemón  *


----------



## jgregorio (Nov 5, 2014)

saludos

les comento que mi avr se daño o tenia daños intermitentes y antes de tratar de comenzar a sacar el epoxy para no quedarme sin planta por mucho tiempo compre dos avr chinos que me salieron bastante baratos el detalle esta en que al montar los avr chinos ninguno funciono  simplemente me di ala tarea de destaparlo o quitarle el epoxy cosa que me resulto bastante fasil ya que tenia también como una arena que el original no tiene  revise  todos los componente y todos estaban perfecto la sorpresa es que los avr  son diferentes modelos pero uno es parecido al que monto el amigo Gnjor al comparar con este diagrame observo que los cables que ban conectados a las bobinas de 120 ac y 16 vac estaban intercambiados los re coloque y funciono  pero por mas que tratara de ajustar el voltaje vari entre 140 a 160 voltios le cambie la resistencia que va en serie con el potenciometro de 860 ohmios por 2.5 K ohmio y gualaaa ajusta entre 100 a 140 voltios que tal 

me falta el otro despues le cuento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2014)

Que bueno que te haya servido el diagrama de *Gnjor *, después subí ambos diagramas así los discutimos un poco  

Saludos y felicitaciones


----------



## jgregorio (Nov 8, 2014)

Saludos

Si amigo Dosmetros, ya tengo los dos diagramas levantados en papel con todos sus valores ya que este me fue muy fácil quitar el epoxy donde como comente uno es exactamente igual al de Gnjor; en lo que respecta a la disposición de los componerte solo hay pequeñas variaciones en los valores de uno que otro componente.

Ëste es uno de los diagramas


----------



## riccow (Nov 9, 2014)

Este circuito(el de Gnjor) o sus valores son validos para 120V solamente? que tengo que cambiar para un generador de 220Vca?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2014)

*Si no me equivoco*, los AVR (me refiero a esos medialuna) suelen ser universales porque los generadores de 220V toman la medición de una derivación a 110V y no desde los 220 V


----------



## riccow (Nov 10, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero me crea más dudas (o ideas), por ejemplo puedo colocar un transformador para los 16 v y si no tengo esa derivación, tomar desde la salida (220V) la tensión para el exitador, cambiando el transistor por uno mas grande como el IRFP450 o el 460,  o estoy  mal?.
Los molesto un poco más, pase en limpio el circuito por que no lo entendia bien, me pueden decir si esta bien, y si los valores son correctos. Por lo que lei es probable que me digan que lo simule y lo sabre. Pero no tengo simuladores ni se usarlos. Aprendo de mi tio que todo lo hace en forma fisica y como esta un poco enfermo no me parece preguntarle. gracias por la amabilidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2014)

Ponelo en marcha , conectale 12 V a las escobillas y medí :

Salida del generador y los bobinados esos de 120 y 16 V en VCA , a ver cómo andamos


----------



## riccow (Nov 10, 2014)

Mi grupo es de 1500w (ni idea de marca) por ahora esta funcionando perfecto, (lo uso para ir a pescar), y  por lo que supe este control falla a la larga o a la corta y quiero estar mas o menos preparado para ese monento, solo tiene 4 cables 2 del generador y 2 de la exitadora, el avr tiene un pequeño transformador, de alli la idea. Pero lo voy a comenzar a hacer y les cuento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2014)

Entonces medí las tensiones en ambos pares de cables , en VCA y VCD , a ver que valores tenemos


----------



## riccow (Nov 17, 2014)

Este fin de semana me puse a preparar la placa, y comenzaron los problemas..., la placa que preparé no entraba el capacitor de 220x250v y tuve que dibujar otra mucho mas grande que la primera, porque habia cosas que no me gustaban como ser los diodos 1n5408 estaban para colocar parados y ahora no, y de paso le di la forma de medialuna que tienen los originales.
 Llego un amigo que me comento que tenia un grupo de 8500w parado y nos pusimos a armar una placa para probar. Lo bueno es que funciona bastante bien, y lo malo es que me quede sin placa para seguir probando. 
Esto me sirvio por que me di cuenta de que no todos los generadores tienen bobinados de 110 y 16V si no que depende de la marca y modelo, el que vi tenia 24v y 80v por lo que tuve que aumentar la resistencia de 820 ohm a 1k5 y la de 22k (dela base del 2n) a 5k6, y el preset a 10K. funciona y bastante bien. 
En el mio, el bobinado auxiliar es de 14V y con 12 tengo 180/190 v. Voy a seguir probando, con  un poco mas de confianza. Depues les cuento y subo las fotos que como queda.


----------



## jgregorio (Nov 23, 2014)

*S*aludos 

*A*migo Riccow *¿* que técnica estas aplicando para reproducir la placa *,* pintas la placa con alguna pintura o un marcador *?* ya que se ve perfecto 



*S*aludos

hola amigo Riccow *,* corrigeme si me equivoco pero el condensador grande de 220 µf 350 Vol
*¿ *no esta mal dibujado*? ¿* este no va al revés *?*


----------



## riccow (Nov 23, 2014)

Perdon, tiene Ud toda la razon, el condensador esta invertido, como así tambien las pistas, estan vistas del lado de los componentes, es decir sirve para la "planchita" pero los numeros van a salir invertidos!!!, ya aprendi a hacer pdf asi que los subo corregidos para que no tengan problemas y en escala 1:1.
Mi tio me enseño serigrafia, asi que casi lo veo natural hacerlos asi, es un poco laborioso pero los resultados son muy agradables, sobre todo si se hacen completos, con marcación de componentes y enmascarado antisoldante. El metodo de la plancha no me simpatiza mucho, pero es util cuando son pocas unidades, lo que si probe y quede fasinado fue, con un fusor de fotocopiadora a 170° C, la tube que pasar como 12 o 15 veces pero quedaron perfectas. Como recien estoy empezando (tengo 16 años) estoy aprendiendo de oficio y mi maestro es mi tio que solia fabricar circuitos impresos, pero ya lo dejo debido a problemas de salud.


----------



## jgregorio (Nov 23, 2014)

*S*aludos

*V*ale amigo Riccow *, *ahora si cuadra todo bien *,* me parece fantástico que ya a tu edad este adentrado en este mundo tan fantástico *,* trata de tomar todos los datos posibles de tu tío y así nutrirte de conocimientos


----------



## fedebobinas (Ene 13, 2015)

riccow dijo:


> Perdon, tiene Ud toda la razon, el condensador esta invertido, como así tambien las pistas, estan vistas del lado de los componentes, es decir sirve para la "planchita" pero los numeros van a salir invertidos!!!, ya aprendi a hacer pdf asi que los subo corregidos para que no tengan problemas y en escala 1:1.
> Mi tio me enseño serigrafia, asi que casi lo veo natural hacerlos asi, es un poco laborioso pero los resultados son muy agradables, sobre todo si se hacen completos, con marcación de componentes y enmascarado antisoldante. El metodo de la plancha no me simpatiza mucho, pero es util cuando son pocas unidades, lo que si probe y quede fasinado fue, con un fusor de fotocopiadora a 170° C, la tube que pasar como 12 o 15 veces pero quedaron perfectas. Como recien estoy empezando (tengo 16 años) estoy aprendiendo de oficio y mi maestro es mi tio que solia fabricar circuitos impresos, pero ya lo dejo debido a problemas de salud.


 

Hola compañero riccow, tengo una opinión que a mas de uno creo que nos va a interesar...si ponemos unos resistores calculados para producir una caída de tensión de los 220 V de salida del alternador hasta los 120 Vac y los !6 Vac este tipo de regulador podríamos usarlo en todo tipos de generadores, sumado a esto habría que ver si se puede poner otro preset para controlar la ganancia del transistor para poder regular la sensibilidad de repuesta ante un aumento de carga....podria llegar a hacerce esto??aguardo comentarios.....saludos...el diagrama que voy a subir es de una placa similar al impreso que posteaste vos...


----------



## riccow (Ene 14, 2015)

don fedebobinas, creo que lo que propone es correcto, es mas consegui unos diagramas de avr (60 Kva) que tienen mas o menos la configuracion esa. Deme un tiempo y trato de pasarlos (son fotocopias y originales que se humedecieron).


----------



## fedebobinas (Ene 21, 2015)

Dale iccow, no hay drama , hoy justamente estaba pensando en la sensibilidad y me parece que eso es en los avr que rectifican media onda, estoy equivocado ? Voy a subir el diagrama de un avr de un alternador de 6500 que tuve que bobinar el rotor hace unos días y el mismo se le quemo el mosfet por el corto de la bobina, recien destapado esta .... con el tema de la sensibilidad del regular es en los que rectifican media honda lo que genera un parpadeo de las luces....esto es así santos8702? como vas riccow con el tema de bajar con resistencias la tensión de 220/250 Vac de la salida del alternador a los +/- 115 y +/- 16 Vac que necesitan estas tarjetas para trabajar?? yo, mientras, voy a seguir :estudiando:...saludos a todos... 

Riccow, santos8702, jgregorio y a todos... adjunto esta el impreso que iba a subir y los componentes ...el impreso como lo ven y los componentes lo giran hacia arriba y lo ponen arriba del impreso y ahí se van a dar cuenta de como van conectados cada uno porque no se como hacer para hacer lo que hizo riccow de poner las dos fotos encimadas :cabezon: es que mi cabeza para la compu no funciona bien ....espero lo entiendan y les sirva.....

:buenpost:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2015)

O sea que ese AVR solo va conectado a la salida (220 o 110) y a la excitadora ?


----------



## fedebobinas (Ene 21, 2015)

nono amigo dosmetros, este usa los dos bobinados auxiliares, 110 y 16 Vac....estoy intentando hacer lo que voas decis  pero estoy complicado...esta semana coy a ver si puedo solucionarlo y tirar una propuesta así entre todos podemos lograrlo....si fuese para un generador de 110 Vac, los dos cables amarillos o marrones podrían conectarse a la salida del generador, mientras que con un par de resistencias, hacer la caída de tensión necesaria para la parte de control, cables marrón y celeste, negro y blanco, azul y negro, etc +/- 16 Vac....en esta placa los cables amarillos o marrones van en los signos de alterna del puente formado por los L207 y los otros dos restantes entre los diodos 4001 y la salida rojo y negro irían el los signos (+) y (-), se entiende?...la idea de bajar la tension se entiende??? mi cabeza esta echando humo ya ....


----------



## gaston547 (Ene 24, 2015)

Hola gente: una pregunta a ustedes que saben de generadores.
Que inconveniente le ven a que use el circuito del Ric Cow para un generador de 50Kw.
Por supuesto me refiero al circuito , los valores los re-calcularía según las tensiones y corrientes de éste generador.


----------



## fedebobinas (Ene 24, 2015)

hola gaston547, yo, en mi humilde opinión  , no tendría porque tener algún problema.....tendría que ver el tema del mosfet que te aguante la potencia necesaria que el alternador necesita rendir los 65 KVA...habría que hacer otros ajustes por el tema de la sencibilidad...y un gran problema que estamos tratando de resolver es   alimentar este circuito con la tensión de salida del alternador y no con unas bobinas auxiliares  como en el caso de riccow o el mio que tienen una alimentación de 110 para la parte de potencia y otro de +/- 15 V para hacer el control...


----------



## gaston547 (Ene 25, 2015)

Hola fedebobinas , gracias por responder , es que mirando el circuito , sólo conrola la sobre-excitación. Pero si por cualquier razón la excitación es menor y está con carga no lo corrige y pienso incorporale ese control.
En cuanto a lo que me comentás no es difícil , lo importante es tener los valores de tensión y corriente de excitación. Apartir de ahi podés tomar esa energía de donde más te guste.
Si podés subir algo más concreto de pronto puedo echar una mano.


----------



## riccow (Ene 25, 2015)

Gente, les subo el diagrama de una placa que hice y probe este fin de semana. Funciona bien.
No puedo subir el pcb porque me lo pagaron. 
Quisiera intentar reemplazar el 2N2646 que ya es muy veterano por un 2N6027 / 28 que son mas modernos y confiables. Espero tener tiempo para esto. Mas adelante les contare como el electricista que maneja el grupo al que coloque la placa la modifico para hacerle un detector de  falta de fase (trifasico). Ya es una persona grande, pero con experiencia, de esos que aqui decimos que lo atan todo con alambre, pero ¡como lo Ata!. Como dice mi tio espero que a alguien le sirva.


----------



## fedebobinas (Ene 27, 2015)

gaston547 dijo:
			
		

> Perdón fedebobinas es que venia leyendo salteado buscando lo que yo necesitaba y no seguí el hilo de lo que estabas haciendo. Voy a leer todo asi entro en el proyecto también.
> Esta semana estoy un poco complicado.
> Muchas gracias riccow , está bueno el circuito , supongo que tenés el neutro a tierra para que la excitatriz cierre el circuito.
> 
> ...




como andas gaston 547, agradecidos de que te sumes a este proyecto.......los generadores de estos chinos monofasicos no tienen punto neutro...tienen una tensión de 220 o 110 Vac entre las puntas del bobinado, se les dice de neutro flotante...lo único que hay es la DIFERENCIA DE POTENCIAL entre las puntas por lo que funcionan los artefactos, no así en los trifasicos que si tienen punto neutro por el centro de estrella, pero en ambos casos están bien aislados de la masa o tierra por una bornera de conexión...me explico  ? por eso pregunte a FOGONAZZO, RICCOW o COBRETTI si el símbolo de masa o tierra seria el NEGATIVO DE LA PLACA...para asi estar seguro...



riccow dijo:


> Gente, les subo el diagrama de una placa que hice y probe este fin de semana. Funciona bien.
> No puedo subir el pcb porque me lo pagaron.
> Quisiera intentar reemplazar el 2N2646 que ya es muy veterano por un 2N6027 / 28 que son mas modernos y confiables. Espero tener tiempo para esto. Mas adelante les contare como el electricista que maneja el grupo al que coloque la placa la modifico para hacerle un detector de  falta de fase (trifasico). Ya es una persona grande, pero con experiencia, de esos que aqui decimos que lo atan todo con alambre, pero ¡como lo Ata!. Como dice mi tio espero que a alguien le sirva.




este regulador es un regulador de media onda riccow ?  omo hace la comparacion para mantener constante la tension  ???



Jose Quintin dijo:


> Este diagrama es de una avr VR504A de una compañía norteamericana, tiene las siguientes prestaciones:
> Input: 50 to 240 vac
> Output: 75 to 105 vdc @ 5 amp dc
> Hz: 50/60
> ...




Hola jose.....hace mucho no se te ve en este tema...andaras por ahi???


----------



## gaston547 (Ene 28, 2015)

Hola fedebobinas , el circuito de riccow tiene varios detalles por los que no puede funcionar correctamente asi como está dibujado , uno es que los dos diodos en serie con el zener de 12 volts están dibujados al revés , la otra cosa mal es el tema de las masas ,ya que si pone el neutro a masa el transformador quedaría trabajando como un autotransformador un poco extraño , además de otros problemas.
La otra cosa importante es que tensión entrega la salida sin excitación ( es decir al momento de arrancar el generador), ya que si es muy baja por la relación de transformación el circuito no se energizaría , me gustaría saber ese dato.
Me llama la atención que no tenga condensador de filtro para los 13,2v , ya que ésto afectaría al oscilador de relajación.
Si podés riccow verificar el circuito te lo agradecemos.


----------



## gaston547 (Ene 29, 2015)

Hoy analicé el circuito de riccow con mas tiempo y si efectivamente el unijuntura trabaja bien sin condensador en los 13,2v gracias al 1N4407 en el emisor.
Si en el arranque con el magnetismo remanente genera alrededor de los 70-80v le alcanza.
Sólo le faltaría el simbolo de masa en el neutro y los diodos en serie con el zener ponerlos con los cátodos 
hacia el zener.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2015)

Sin gráficas vamos mal eh . . .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 19, 2015)

Buenas buenas, un cliente me vino con un problema y yo planteo aca, a ver si me pueden dar una mano. ¿ Cómo se puede hacer para cambiar un regulador como el que puso Fogo aca ?

_Diagrama esquematico de un regulador automatico de tension AVR para un generador_

¿ Por algo electronico y que funcione bien??

El tema es que es un generador de potencia desconocida, estimo 20kva, minimo. Lo mueve un motor de Taunus con garrafa de gas. pero tiene ciertas fallas que no se pueden remediar sin poder regular la excitacion.

Para empezar, el acelerador es fijo, se deja acelerado hasta que el voltimetro de salida marca 400v, en ese momento el frecuencimetro indica 51/52hz. al ponerle carga(motor de camara de refrigeracion)la tension cae enormemente, por un segundo talvez, a 250v, se activa el protector por baja tension y se desactiva el contactor del motor, pasa un segundo, activa el contactor, el motor arranca otra vez y ahi baja a 350 por medio segundo, no salta la proteccion y todos contentos. el tema es al prender un segundo motor de camara de refrigeracion, todo se va al demonio!!! es como que le falta un poco de excitacion para que tire el generador en el arranque(por el pico de arranque de la bocha).

El actual "avr" es un par de transformadores de corriente con unos diodos tipo los de los alternadores de los autos en un disipador de aluminio de tamaño considerable, PERO no tiene la cantidad de diodos del esquema de Fogonazo. No se que hacer y tengo miedo de quemar todo!!!!


Justo vino el dueño de la fabriquita y entre volando a sacarle fotos. Ahi se ven los 3 transformadores de corriente (no 4 como en el fogocircuito) y las plaquitas de diodos, que tampoco hay la cantidad del Fogo circuito. No hay nada mas. El resto del cablerio que se ve son 3 luces de presencia de fase, termica o interruptor (por que no se si anda como termica) un amperimetro por fase, un voltimetro y un frecuencimetro.

Lo que veo por fotos, por que entre y sali en 1 segundo, es que del generador vienen 6 cables (los que agarra mi bella mano), estimo que son las 3 fases + neutro y los otros dos vuelven al generador para excitarlo. Éste tablero esta a mas o menos 10 metros del generador, asi que si hay caida de tension en los cables, ahi ya hay un motivo por el cual no regula bien. 

Lo otro sería, si quiero hacer un avr electronico, por lo que estuve viendo, necesito saber la potencia del generador, y no dice por ningun lado. tal vez si puedo medir el cobre del bobinado del estator???

Esos cables negros parecen ser de 6mm, pero el de salida, ese tipo taller, parecen ser de 4, asi que hay varias cosas para modificar. Me parece, bah

Ayer, un "especialista" en grupos electrogenos nos dijo que el generador era de, como mucho, 8kva. como calculan la potencia consumida?? por que no me dan los numeros si el motor de la camara de refrigeracion es de 4hp, ahi no mas ya hay mas de 8 kva


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2015)

Si el motor no posee un regulador de velocidad automático, siempre tendrás problemas, ya que las RPM serán función inversa de la carga conectada y eso automáticamente desajusta "Todo"

¿ Fotos del motor ? (En particular polea del ventilador y toma de aire del múltiple admisión)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 22, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el motor no posee un regulador de velocidad automático, siempre tendrás problemas, ya que las RPM serán función inversa de la carga conectada y eso automáticamente desajusta "Todo"
> 
> ¿ Fotos del motor ? (En particular polea del ventilador y toma de aire del múltiple admisión)



claro, es otra de las cosas que pense, pero ese motor nunca tuvo regulador de velocidad automatico. mañana, o sea hoy, veo si engancho al dueño para sacar fotos, pero desde ya te digo que no tiene polea de ventilador, originalmente no traia nada, le pusieron electro manual, un simple ventilador de no se que auto. y la toma de aire de aire es un conjunto con la galleta de sampi/clark.

en cuanto tenga las fotos, las subo.

gracias fogo por darme una mano!!!!

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> claro, es otra de las cosas que pense, pero ese motor nunca tuvo regulador de velocidad automatico. mañana, o sea hoy, veo si engancho al dueño para sacar fotos, pero desde ya te digo que no tiene polea de ventilador, originalmente no traia nada, le pusieron electro manual, un simple ventilador de no se que auto. y la toma de aire de aire es un conjunto con la galleta de sampi/clark.
> 
> en cuanto tenga las fotos, las subo.
> 
> ...



Yo armé un par de grupos electrógenos con motor de Taunus y a gas.
Si es alguno de los "Míos" el regulador se encuentra al frente, algo por arriba de la tapa de válvulas y lo mueve una correa auxiliar accionada por la correa del ventilador.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 22, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo armé un par de grupos electrógenos con motor de Taunus y a gas.
> Si es alguno de los "Míos" el regulador se encuentra al frente, algo por arriba de la tapa de válvulas y lo mueve una correa auxiliar accionada por la correa del ventilador.



no creo, recuerdo que el dueño me dijo que se lo armo un tano viejo que cree que fallecio, pero miralo.

estas son las fotos que me mandaron, si queres alguna parte en especifico, o de otro angulo, avisame y pido que me la saquen

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2015)

Nop,  fue de mi producción.

Ver el archivo adjunto 128611

En esta imagen no se ve reformada la polea de la bomba de agua para acoplar el regulador de velocidad.

1) Podrías medir la caída de tensión desde el tablero hasta el alternador 
2) Si esta no es demasiado grande, vas a tener que meditar hacer un regulador

Ese tipo de regulador era "Complicado", para que "arranque" se empleaba una barra de imán permanente, un transformador de excitación o ambas cosas.
La regulación era deficiente, con un sobre-consumo el alternador se sobre-excitaba.

Ver el archivo adjunto 128610 

El alternador tiene aspecto de ser un *Xifel*  de los modelos mas viejos, si es el caso, puede que un servidor haya tenido participación en el diseño.

En esta imagen:

Ver el archivo adjunto 128614

Mira que cosa acciona la varilla roscada de la velocidad


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 24, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) Podrías medir la caída de tensión desde el tablero hasta el alternador
> 2) Si esta no es demasiado grande, vas a tener que meditar hacer un regulador
> 
> Ese tipo de regulador era "Complicado", para que "arranque" se empleaba una barra de imán permanente, un transformador de excitación o ambas cosas.
> ...


 

Alternador en este caso le decis al generador, verdad? se que en tablero marca 400v, veré de medir en el borne del alternador.

¿ Cuando acá hablas de regulador, lo decis por el avr o regulador de velocidad ?

No le vi plaquita por ningun lado al alternador, puede ser que este grabado en algun lado directamente en el metal ? como para saber que alternador es.

Ahora pido foto de la varilla

Fogo, me dicen que se regula a mano a 400v de tablero, y que despues el motor solo acelera cuando se carga el alternador, me pasaron éstas fotos (y otras que no las pude cargar, me dice que ya las subi, aunque no). Y puede ser, por que cuando el termostato de la camara corta la alimentacion a la bocha, se escucha como el Taunus acelera un poquin. 

Pero hay algo que sigue fallando y no queda otra mas que investigar

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2015)

Por alternador me refiero al generador, que justamente es un alternador 

Seguramente en el tablero debe haber un reostato que ajuste tensión (400Vca)

Cuando me refería a: _"Hacer un regulador"_ se trataba de un regulador de tensión.

Me llama la atención esa "cosa" negra que se encuentra debajo del múltiple de admisión marca "Marmel" (O algo así), eso podría ser un regulador de velocidad

Ver el archivo adjunto 128693


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 24, 2015)

en el tablero no hay regulador de nada. en el otro grupo electrogeno(alrededor de 50 kva dijeron, con motor diesel perkins 6)si vi que tiene una plaqueta con un pote y regulas la tension.

este no tiene nada de nada!!!!fiajte que puse fotos del tablero y adentro solo hay unos trafos y algunos diodos y eso es todo.

mañana pido mas fotos del "coso negro marmel"


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> en el tablero no hay regulador de nada. en el otro grupo electrogeno(alrededor de 50 kva dijeron, con motor diesel perkins 6)si vi que tiene una plaqueta con un pote y regulas la tension.
> 
> este no tiene nada de nada!!!!fiajte que puse fotos del tablero y adentro solo hay unos trafos y algunos diodos y eso es todo.
> 
> mañana pido mas fotos del "coso negro marmel"



  ¿ En que quedamos ?



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> fogo, _*me dicen que se regula a mano a 400v de tabler*_o, . . .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 24, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ En que quedamos ?


 
En que se regula a mano a 400 v, por que acelera mal el Taunus o regula mal el alternador cuando se le pone carga, si lo dejo en mas o menos 380 cuando conecto la bocha cae mucho la tension y el Taunus es como que no acelera lo suficiente, por eso se deja a 400v de tablero, para que quede en mas o menos 390v con 48 a 52Hz con la carga conectada

El tema es que no tiene regulador de excitacion, solamente esos transformadores de corriente y esas "plaquetas" de diodos tipo de alternador de auto viejo, pero nada que ver esa conexion con el circuito que habias puesto vos, de 3 trafos con 3 puentes mas 1 trafo y un puente para que excite cuando no tiene carga.

Me parece que voy a tener que dar un paso al costado y que llame a alguien que sepa de grupos  25 lucas esta cada bocha de la camara, me mata si se la quemo!!!!

Bueno Fogo, resulta que ayer vino el fulano que sabe del tema, le dijo que saque los transformadores esos y que le ponga un avr como dios manda, que son obsoletos, que fallan, que no tienen la respuesta que tienen que tener, que el Taunus aparentemente funciona bien.

Ahora, se necesita la potencia del alternador para hacer el circuito?? por que ahi estamos sonados, le dijo que es de 6 u 8 kVA nada mas, pero no se como sacan cuentas, por que este que es supuestamente de 6 kva tira nada mas que una bocha de 6 hp, el otro grupo con 30kva tira, facil, entre 15 y 20 hp (y podria "tirar"mas) entonces no entiendo.

Estuve buscando circuitos y me aparecen los de la plaqueta tipo medialuna para grupos chicos domiciliarios, tenes algun circuito de avr que le pueda hacer?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2015)

Antes de encarar/pensar en hacer algo deberías aprovechar los datos que te puede aportar el regulador actual, como ser tensión y corriente a plena carga.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 25, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes de encarar/pensar en hacer algo deberías aprovechar los datos que te puede aportar el regulador actual, como ser tensión y corriente a plena carga.



perfecto! mido en la rama positiva que va a la excitatriz entonces?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> perfecto! mido en la rama positiva que va a la excitatriz entonces?



Correcto. También en caso de ser posible la corriente de excitación.


Con estos 2 parámetros ya tienes como para pensar en que AVR hacer.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Correcto. También en caso de ser posible la corriente de excitación.
> 
> 
> Con estos 2 parámetros ya tienes como para pensar en que AVR hacer.




la corriente de excitacion seria la corriente que pasa por el transformador? ese dato lo tengo de tablero(una cosa menos)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> la corriente de excitacion seria la corriente que pasa por el transformador? _*ese dato lo tengo de tablero*_(una cosa menos)



Nop, La corriente que indica el instrumento en el tablero es de salida del generador.
Lo que debes conocer es la corriente que se aplica a la excitación. 

Lo que ves son transformadores de *corriente*, cada "Primario" se encuentra en *serie* con una respectiva fase.
Al aumentar el consumo, aumenta la corriente sobre el primario y la tensión sobre el secundario.

Las 3 tensiones de los secundarios se suman con diodos y van a la excitación. Este es el valor que debes conocer.

A la excitación van 2 conductores (±) habría que desconectar uno e intercalar un amperímetro para conocer la corriente de excitación y esto a plena carga del generador.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2015)

voy a levantar el "circuito" de los trafos y los diodos, por que entiendo lo que me decis de sumar las tensiones con diodos, pero solo hay 6.

mañana hago eso y las mediciones

gracias fogo!!!!!

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> voy a levantar el "circuito" de los trafos y los diodos, por que entiendo lo que me decis de sumar las tensiones con diodos,* pero solo hay 6.*
> 
> mañana hago eso y las mediciones
> 
> ...



Es correcto, para un rectificador trifásico.  Este sistema consigue un bajo rizado *sin* capacitores.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2015)

Aaaaaaaah, yo pense que era asi siempre

Ver el archivo adjunto 52093

Bueno Fogo, hice las mediciones.

Tension en vacio 1,32vcc
Corriente vacio 620mAcc

Tension con carga 15vcc
Corriente con carga varia de 5,7 a 6,5Acc

Cuando levanté el positivo para intercalar el tester, lo que me llamo la atencion es que seguia marcando casi 400vca de panel, como genera si no tiene excitacion???

Ahora, el regulador que hay que hacer se puede calcular para el doble? por que hay 2 bochas para conectar y solo se puede poner una, por que baja la tension como loco.

Pasa que tampoco se de que potencia es el alternador

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> cuando levante el positivo para intercalar el tester, lo que me llamo la atencion es que seguia marcando casi 400vca de panel, como genera si no tiene excitacion???


 

Magnetismo residual , o tiene un pequeño imán insertado en el rotor


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 27, 2015)

actualmente las garrafas se tienen que poner a la salida del escape por que se enfrian tanto que no entregan caudal. al ponerlas en el escape se calientan lo necesario para tener un buen caudal. a las pruebas me remito(ver imagen adjunta)

el problema es que esas de 10kgs solo duran 3 horas, y si se automatiza el grupo solo funcionaria esas 3 horas, se compro un tubo que dura 10 horas pero la macana es que se congela tanto que no tiene caudal, cuando todavia tiene por lo menos medio tubo de gas. 

la solucion que me se ocurrio es ponerle cerca una estufa de las tipo de vela de cuarzo que prenda con el grupo, es correcto esto? volar por los aires no creo, por que con el escape del motor no pasa nada y calienta bastante(de en serio)



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Magnetismo residual , o tiene un pequeño imán insertado en el rotor




exactamente eso pense, lo del iman en el rotor, por que no tiene 4 trafos como en el circuito de fogo.

gracias 2me!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2015)

Mejor con el aire caliente del radiador 

Lo del escape se ve peligroso 

También se puede hacer un "resorte de caño" alimentado por el agua de la refrigeración y colocarlo en la garrafa.

10 Kg de gas serían equivalentes a 20 litros de nafta


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 27, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejor con el aire caliente del radiador
> 
> Lo del escape se ve peligroso
> 
> ...



muy buena esa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pro que tuve que ponerle un electro al radiador para que baje la temperatura, capaz que con la serpentina esa no hace falta

buen buena idea 2me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2015)

Si , o meter esa serpentina en un tacho con agua y ahi dentro la garrafa , para evitar estar toqueteando. La serpentina debería ser de hierro o plástico , nunca cobre.

Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 27, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , o meter esa serpentina en un tacho con agua y ahi dentro la garrafa , para evitar estar toqueteando. La serpentina debería ser de hierro o plástico , nunca cobre.
> 
> Saludos !



aaaa, ahi sonamos!! por que la idea es dejar de usar esa garrafa de 10 y usar la de....40?45? y es complicado meter en un tambor tremenda garrafa, si era la de 10 ponele que si.

hierro o plastico? cobre no? por que? usando refrigerante anticorrosivo tampoco? como haces una serpentina de plastico o hierro que aguante la(notengo idea)presion de la bomba de agua del motor?? y para darle forma??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2015)

Con cobre se liberan iones sulfato que se comen al hierro  (par Fe-Cu)

Entonces la serpentina sobre la garrafa y una manta encima


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 27, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con cobre se liberan iones sulfato que se comen al hierro  (par Fe-Cu)
> 
> Entonces la serpentina sobre la garrafa y una manta encima




OK, entiendo lo que me decis, pero como haces una serpentina de hierro o plastico? no conozco


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 27, 2015)

Yo lo que hacía era trabajar con la garrafa invertida para que llegue gas en estado líquido hasta el intercambiador de calor/evaporador/regulador.
El calor para el intercambiador proviene del propio sistema de refrigeración del motor.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 27, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo lo que hacía era trabajar con la garrafa invertida para que llegue gas en estado líquido hasta el intercambiador de calor/evaporador/regulador.
> El calor para el intercambiador proviene del propio sistema de refrigeración del motor.



como como???? das vuelta la garrafa y haces pasar la manguera por algun elemento que la caliente??

viste las mediciones de la pagina anterior?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 27, 2015)

*! Exacto ¡*

El elemento que calienta/vaporiza es un intercambiador de muy generosa superficie de evaporación y se calienta con el agua del radiador, (No pude encontrar fotos).
Se emplea en la gasificación de vehículos industriales (Hidro-elevadores)

Una descripción aproximada sería un cilindro de diámetro similar al de un plato de cocina, dentro una serpentina en contacto con una pequeña cantidad de gas líquido, este se expande decenas de veces y llena la cámara del regulador de presión primario, de allí pasa el regulador secundario , a presión negativa, que regula el paso de gas hacia el mezclador a la entrada del múltiple de admisión.

Algo de *info*:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 27, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! Exacto ¡*
> 
> El elemento que calienta/vaporiza es un intercambiador de muy generosa superficie de evaporación y se calienta con el agua del radiador, (No pude encontrar fotos).
> Se emplea en la gasificación de vehículos industriales (Hidro-elevadores)
> ...




aaah, o sea que lo tienen que vender "como repuesto" para los elevadores. y este tiene la galleta de sampi, asi que no tendria que ser tan complicada la instalacion. lo que si, no se cuantos reguladores de presion tiene dentro de la galleta. por que los que vi en su momento en youtube eran de auto reformadas para gas natural y envasado, pero esta galleta es directa para gas de garrafa.

voy a averiguar que onda el aparatejo ese, se llama asi? intercambiador de estado de gas?

y no le hace nada que se enfrie que se enfrie la garrafa???


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> aaah, o sea que lo tienen que vender "como repuesto" para los elevadores. y este tiene la galleta de sampi, asi que no tendria que ser tan complicada la instalacion. lo que si, no se cuantos reguladores de presion tiene dentro de la galleta. por que los que vi en su momento en youtube eran de auto reformadas para gas natural y envasado, pero esta galleta es directa para gas de garrafa.
> 
> voy a averiguar que onda el aparatejo ese, se llama asi? intercambiador de estado de gas?
> 
> y no le hace nada que se enfrie que se enfrie la garrafa???



Se enfría donde se cambia el estado líquido a gaseoso.
Al no ocurrir esto dentro de la garrafa, esta  se enfría.
Para evitar el congelamiento de la garrafa y tuberías se envía gas líquido directo al intercambiador  

Además, es un poco mas seguro trabajar de esta forma.

No tengo idea de como los estarán llamando.

Dentro posee 2 reguladores, uno de alta presión a baja y otro de baja a negativa.
Además de una recámara donde se vaporiza el gas licuado, el calor adsorbido por el cambio de estado lo aporta el agua caliente del radiador.

Esto posee una pequeña desventaja, hasta que el motor no se calienta no se puede exigir mucho.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 30, 2015)

entiendo perfecto fogo, una modificacion mas que importante para hacer luego de que funcione el regulador electronico de voltaje. me llama la atencion que el fulano que nos vendio la galleta de sampi no nos lo ofrecio, por que es algo sumamente elemental para el correcto funcionamiento 


hoy a la mañana paso un tipo que arregla GE(que puso a punto el perkins 6 de otro grupo) y dijo que era de 16kva. se puede hacer el fogoregualdor??

por otro lado, le conte al dueño lo del intercambiador de calor+regulador de presion de gas, y se iba a poner en campaña a ver si lo conseguia

saludos


----------



## pepesole (Abr 30, 2015)

Te aconsejo pasale el tema a alguien con expereiencia y conocimientos!El sistema de reguladores estaticos es muy noble y exacto si esta bien calculado (yo hice muchos de estos reguladores en pequeños alternadores, hasta unos 20 KW.) pero tu principal problema en este generador lo tenes en el regulador de velocidad, que indefectiblemente tenes que tener en todo motor Naftero o Gas, ya que de otra forma con reguladores estaticos se te caera o subira la tension proporcinalmente a la variacion de velocidad segun sea la variacion de la carga.



En cuanto a lo de enfriar la garrafa toda bocha reguladora de gas debe contar con circulacion de agua caliente proveniente del circuito del motor para superar el inconveniente de congelado del gas. Asi lo tienen todas a menos que estemos hablando de una fabricacion vieja y obsoleta que circulo hace varia decadas.En los Clark se acuesta la garrafa,( mira algunos en los depositos de supermercados), pero no tenes ahi el problema sino en la bocha reductura de presion


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 30, 2015)

pepesole dijo:


> Te aconsejo pasale el tema a alguien con expereiencia y conocimientos!El sistema de reguladores estaticos es muy noble y exacto si esta bien calculado (yo hice muchos de estos reguladores en pequeños alternadores, hasta unos 20 KW.) pero tu principal problema en este generador lo tenes en el regulador de velocidad, que indefectiblemente tenes que tener en todo motor Naftero o Gas, ya que de otra forma con reguladores estaticos se te caera o subira la tension proporcinalmente a la variacion de velocidad segun sea la variacion de la carga.
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto a lo de enfriar la garrafa toda bocha reguladora de gas debe contar con circulacion de agua caliente proveniente del circuito del motor para superar el inconveniente de congelado del gas. Asi lo tienen todas a menos que estemos hablando de una fabricacion vieja y obsoleta que circulo hace varia decadas.En los Clark se acuesta la garrafa,( mira algunos en los depositos de supermercados), pero no tenes ahi el problema sino en la bocha reductura de presion



gracias pepe, pero no me sirve que lo haga otro, tan dificil no puede ser de hacer(claro, si se sabe como calcular)

el motor SI tiene regulador de velocidad, no se si sera el mejor, pero cuando la bocha se apaga se siente como queda medio segundo acelerado ahsta que baja solito las vueltas, pasa que uno va descubriendo a medida que van tirando ideas, ahora en cuanto al enfriamiento de la garrafa, hoy fui a verlo yo, sin fotos(pasa que esta jodido el acceso) y la galleta que tiene esta calefaccionada por el agua del radiador, asi que lo unico que tiene que hacer es invertir la garrafa, porlo menos la de 10kgs, la de 45 veremos como hacemos, por. que se puede invertir y agarrarla a la pared de alguna forma para que no se voltee. de esa forma llegaria gas liquido a la galleta y asunto solucionado por ese lado

PERO, primero, hay que hacer el regulador automatico de tension, por que ese sistema que tiene es muy obsoleto.......muy. no se si por los diodos, no se si por los transformadores....en definitiva no se, pero antes(aaaaaños atras) tiraba las 2 bochas tranquilamente, ahora solo una, cuando conectas la segunda el motor se acelera apenas pero cae la tension como loco. asi que es hacer el regulador o hacer el regulador

saludos


----------



## pepesole (May 1, 2015)

Me parecce bien que lo quieras continuar, yo aprendí mucho de esa forma, solo tene cuidado con lo de calentar el envase de gas. Con respecto a la eficacia de los transformadores el problema radica en ese sistema cuando solo se le pide carga a una fase  ya que con los 6 diodos es necesario que las tres fases esten equilibradas para lograr una buena estabilizacion, esto tambien tenelo en cuenta en caso de que quieras fabricar un regulador electronico y el mismo sea de alimentacion monofásica. los mejores toman señal de las tres fases. No obstante es inevitable cuando los generadores estan muy al limite de su carga y la misma no es equilibrada que suceda lo que voz decis te pasa. Por otro lado revisaste todos los diodos?.Si es como decis que antes andaba, seguro que tenes otro problema que no esta en el "tipo de regulador". levanta cada trafo y revisá si los mismos te entregan corriente individualmente cuando lo cargas intercalando un amperimetro a la salida de cada uno luego verifica que se rectifique correctamente la corriente entregada.



Por el lado del regulador de velocidad, si encaras la fabricacion de un regulador electronico simple (sin protecion de velocidad,-limite de frecuencia-) esto no te afectara, pero si tenes mucha variacion en las RPM se puede modificar el brazo de control a la salida del regulalor (alargar) y así obtener mayor eficiencia del sistema.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 5, 2015)

pepesole dijo:


> Me parecce bien que lo quieras continuar, yo aprendí mucho de esa forma, solo tene cuidado con lo de calentar el envase de gas. Con respecto a la eficacia de los transformadores el problema radica en ese sistema cuando solo se le pide carga a una fase  ya que con los 6 diodos es necesario que las tres fases esten equilibradas para lograr una buena estabilizacion, esto tambien tenelo en cuenta en caso de que quieras fabricar un regulador electronico y el mismo sea de alimentacion monofásica. los mejores toman señal de las tres fases. No obstante es inevitable cuando los generadores estan muy al limite de su carga y la misma no es equilibrada que suceda lo que voz decis te pasa. Por otro lado revisaste todos los diodos?.Si es como decis que antes andaba, seguro que tenes otro problema que no esta en el "tipo de regulador". levanta cada trafo y revisá si los mismos te entregan corriente individualmente cuando lo cargas intercalando un amperimetro a la salida de cada uno luego verifica que se rectifique correctamente la corriente entregada.
> 
> 
> 
> Por el lado del regulador de velocidad, si encaras la fabricacion de un regulador electronico simple (sin protecion de velocidad,-limite de frecuencia-) esto no te afectara, pero si tenes mucha variacion en las RPM se puede modificar el brazo de control a la salida del regulalor (alargar) y así obtener mayor eficiencia del sistema.



el tema es asi, vino a ver otro grupo(en otro lugar) un tipo que se dedica a poner a punto los motores de los grupos electrogenos, en ese caso era un motor diesel perkins 6 que no aceleraba solo. el tipo se llevo la bomba, la reparo, calibro y que se yo que mas. y ahora funciona perfecto, prendes y listo. se le comento del GE en cuestion, que tenia esos trafos, que aparentemente es de 15/16kva y que no mueve lo que tendria que mover. lo unico que dijo fue"cambien los transformadores por un sistema automatico electronico, eso es muy obsoleto". ahora, el tipo este eso no lo hace o no lo quiere hacer, por que reparar GE en gral lo hace por que los alquila y repara. 


en una fase claro que hay mas consumo, por que sumado a la bocha, la camara tiene unos forzadores(ventiladores bah) en el evaporador y condensador. por tablero se ve en los amperimetros que hay una fase que tiene un mayor consumo.

las rpm del motor son bastante estables, solo se nota el "acelere" cuando se apaga el consumo electrico, medio segundo o un segundo de subida de rpm y despues se estabiliza. 

por el lado del calentamiento de la garrafa, esmos viendo como podemos implementar dar vuelta el tubo de 45kg(creo que es de 45) para que llegue gas liquido a la galleta de sampi, que resulta que tiene el intercambiador que comentaba fogo adentro, que nadie lo sabia hasta que fogo me avivo y empece a buscar fotos.

ahora, como se hace un regulador automatico de tension? dijiste que hiciste uno de 20kva, por donde lo encaraste?

saludos


----------



## pepesole (May 8, 2015)

Hola, Perdon por la demora en responder, pero sucede que estuve en otra cosa y no abri el correo. Por lo del regulador te ackaro que siempre me referia a diseñarlos con el sistema de trafos en todas las oportunidades que los necesité. Ya que para realizar uno electronico no solo debes manejar el tema componentes y diagramacion sino que ademas debes calcular muy bien la remanecia (kilos del inductor,rotor o en tu caso campos externo segun la foto) a los fines de que se estabilice adecuadamente la velocidad de corte de los triac o similares que uses, ya que caso contrario tendras unos alfibajos incontrolables a la salida y hasta te diria que pueden terminar quemandose algunos de los elementos reguladores de la alimentacion. Esto sucede muy a menudo con fabricaciones no muy profesionales y generalmente cuando a los generadores se los usa con soldadoras electricas que demandan grandes picos de consumo al iniciar la soldadura.(cosa que no sucede cuando el generador posee reguladores estaticos,"trafos,"ya que los mismos son mas resistentes a las sobrecargas instantaneas.
Sobre este tipo de fabricacion e tenido muchos reguladores electronicos quemados pero no fabrique ninguno desde cero pese a entender como funcionan ya que se de los inconvenientes en dimensionar correctamente los valores de los componentes usados.

Si te parece posible me encataria que te animaras con algun diagrama simple de los publicados, pero si te sirve te dire que tienes el principal problema con respecto a tu generador en la baja resistencia que suelen tener los generadores de la foto, estos salbo algunas excepcione que tienen dos bobinados, uno de alta resistencia, + de 100 ohms segun la potencia(- de 20KW) y otro que es el que lleva los trafos en serie de solo algunos ohms.
El primero se utiliza para mantener el voltaje nominal en vacio y el segundo va proporcional a la carga demandada, por lo que al reemplazarlo por uno electronico tienes que manejar corrientes de exitacion sobre el bobinado de baja resistencia de valores muy altos (a veces de hasta mas de 10 o 20 ampers) por lo que nesecitaras triac o similares muy caros.
Los generadores que nacen con reguladores electronicos tienen rotores como exitacion de mas de 60 ohms para poder bajar la corriente a solo unos pocos ampers.
Te realizo este aporte para darte idea de porque se encarece un regulador electronico aplicado a un generador del tipo de la foto.
Arranca midiendo la resistencia de los campos desconectando los mismos, y luego voltaje y amperaje a plena carga. fijate cuantas bobinas tenes, una sola en serie (cuatro campos en serie) o dos de diferentes resistencia? 
Espero noticias y si puedo te ayudo en algo.


----------



## J2C (May 8, 2015)

.


Mode of Topic *ON*


Solo como comentario, hace un tiempo se estuvo trabajando en un AVR en el siguiente thread:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/corte-baja-frecuencia-avr-380-volts-120903/



Mode of Topic *OFF*


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 13, 2015)

Ok, voy a hacer esas mediciones, a ver que dan. por otro lado, el GE solo se usa para 2 motocompresores de camara de refrigeracion, nada mas.

J2c, antes de escribir aca por primera vez creo recordar que lei ese thread que comentas, pero le voy a pegar otra leida, a ver que saco.

Bueno, recien hoy pude comunicarme con el dueño para ir a medir. me dio un valor que fluctuaba de 2.8 a 3.1 Ohms, medido en la caja de conexion del alternador mismo, con el cable positivo que viene de los trafos desconectado.

Tiene 4 anillos rozantes con carbones, pero no pude identificar como estaban conectadas, hay que desarmar medio alternador para buscar los cables. la caja de conexiones estan los 4 de salida de 380+N y los 2 de la excitatriz, que hay que desarmar un monton para ver los cables, pero solo llegan 2 desde los carbones.

Los 4 anillos, numerandolos de izquierda a derecha 1-2-3-4 me dio entre 1-2: 2 ohms, 3-4:2.8ohms y despues midiendo 1-3 me dio 1.8ohms y ahi me despisto completamente


Saludos


----------



## pepesole (May 13, 2015)

Hola.  Por lo que me decis tenes el problema de necesitar varios ampers para ecxitar el Generador, precisamente tengo una bobina a reparar con caracteristicas similares y te comento que se utiliza un regulador electronico de gran capacidad en el, unos 60 ampers maximos y un voltaje que no supera los 30 volt cuando entrega unos 15 KW. Por lo de la medicion entre los anillos no te preocupes, suele suceder que por ser tan bajo el valor de la resistencia de las bobinas no sea este el mejor metodo de medida, en otro generador con campos de ecxitacion externos de doble bobinado tambien me da esa diferencia de medicion en los anillos, ya sea por estar mal dimensionadas las bobinas  o mal medidas.
En todo caso podrias medir el consumo aplicandoles bajo voltaje(+ de 12V) de continua y medir el amperaje(para poder identificar N y fases) siendo lo comun ordenar el Neutro y luego las tres fases a continuacion. Pero en todo caso si no fue reparado no deberias de preocuparte por este tema.
Por otra parte ese mismo regulador que te menciono fue el unico que se aguanto regular un generaddor Bruhs de  40 KW para el cual fuera fabricado originalmente.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 26, 2015)

En algun post anterior estan las mediciones que habia hecho, 6 amperes y 15 volts, pero solo con un moto compresor conectado, no puedo poner los 2 motocompresores por que no regula bien la tension y empiezan a zapatear los contactores y se puede quemar alguna bocha (ya paso) 

De chusma le mande mail a un flaco que aparece en mercado libre, que puede tener un avr para este alternador, a ver cuanto lo faja ?! me pasaron 6200 pesos por un avr, asi que queda con los transformadores no mas

Saludos


----------



## pepesole (Jun 27, 2015)

Hola.
Si queres te paso direccion donde acabo de comprar uno de 10 Amp. de salida para un generador de 25 KVA y solo vale unos $2500 a lo sumo te podes gastar no mas de $3000 si le dimensionas un mayor amperaje.
De todas formas ya te lo habia anticipado, como manejas mucho amperaje  por la baja resistencia del exitador, (campos exteriores) los AVR se encarecen bastante.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 27, 2015)

me parece ilogico 6 lucas un regulador para un grupo de 30 años cuando un grupo entero de mas potencia esta 90 o 100 lucas


----------



## pepesole (Jun 28, 2015)

Son cuestiones de mercado. Trata de fabricar algo sencillo segun los esquemas disponibles, algunos son bastante sencillos, luego me los comentas si funcionan aceptablemente ya que el principal costo esta en el tiristor y no es para tanto el valor agregado de la fabricacion.


----------



## jgregorio (Feb 20, 2016)

Saludos

   Mi generador marca Yamaha de 6.5 Kva ha vuelto a fallar 

 resulta que un ratón rullo uno de los cables del AVR y este hizo corto al momento de prenderla y daño el AVR .

  Lo repare y reise otro y nada no genera chequeando detecte que la bobina auxiliar tiene una impedancia de 156 Ω contra tierra me imagino que esto no es normal o si ??? 

  alguna sugerencia..


----------



## pepesole (Mar 31, 2016)

hola
cuando te referis a la impedancia es con cada cable totalmente desconectado, principio y final de la bobina? si es asi se trata de una fuga a masa y eso no es normal ya que debe ser cero o de lo contrario el AVR se te puede estropear.


----------



## jgregorio (Abr 1, 2016)

saludos

  Actualizando y rectificando la impedancia se encontraba entre la bobina aux y la principal a pesar de que según el diagrama esta impedancia no deveria de existir.

  Realice una prueba suministrándole 12 vol con una batería a las escobilla con el generador activado y este generaba aproximadamente 60 vol ac.

   Con el AVR desconectado y el generador activado esta bobina aux debería de generar 3.35 vol ac aproximadamente  para así activara el AVR este voltaje no se generaba.

  Lleve el generador con un experto en plantas eléctricas y este no le encontró ninguna falla a pesar de mostrarle el plano de que estas dos bobinas están completamente separadas eléctricamente  el me comento que eso es normal ????


  Me tome la valentía de destapar el generador con sumo cuidado y observando con detenimiento y encontré un pequeño pero muy pequeño (quemón ), donde al limpiar era donde estaba el problema de la impedancia,estaban ligeramente unidas las bobinas  las separe le coloque esmalte y cinta aislante amarre y arme todo y los valores se restablecieron comenzando el generador a funcionar.



saludos 

  A pesar de saber de que esta impedancia no debería de existir e insistir con el técnico con manual en mano  donde el mismo la midió con el multímetro, me comentaba que yo estaba en un error que eso era normal


----------



## pepesole (Abr 3, 2016)

Hola, bien por tu intuición, si bien te explicaste mal al indicar la fuga a masa para el caso no cambia la cuestión, no tiene que existir fuga ninguna entre bobinas.
Una forma mas efectiva que un tester es aplicar 220 V con una lámpara en serie entre los puntos supuestamente aislados,(masa terminales bobina, o bobinas independientes) e inmediatamente  salta si la fuga es importante.
Felicitaciones por tu éxito en la reparación.



Si no te es muy complicado subi un esquema de conexciones, siempre es bueno compartir los logros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2017)

Novacapulco dijo:
			
		

> saludos tengo un generador de 300 kva con maraca generac al colocar un avr basler y lo quemo, probe si generaba conectando 13.5v de bateria y levanto la tencion a 255 vac en las tres fases desafortunadamente esta empres no da muchos detalles y o compras o compras sus productos que fabriacan pero se me hace un abuso que le digan a mi cliente que tiene que cambiar la planta



Para "Quemar" el AVR hace falta
1) Exceso de tensión
2) Exceso de corriente

¿ De donde toma alimentación el AVR ?
¿ Características del AVR quemado ?
¿ Consumo (Corriente) del alternador al alimentarlo con la batería ?


----------



## tomeubini (Abr 14, 2017)

Alguien tiene esquema del avr EAS 20 de la marca SVE. Dejó de regular y me temo que un módulo encapsulado en resina esté averiado, pero no tengo información de los componentes que hay en su interior y para averiguarlo no veo la forma de abrirlo sin destrozarlo.La información del fabricante se limita a un manual de usuario tal como en doc. adjunto
Muchas gracias.


----------



## FGRAMOY (May 17, 2017)

Hola gente, el AVR 63V-5A de mi generador dejo de funcionar y antes de comprar uno quise adentrarme en la experiencia de fabricarlo yo mismo. Para ello, logre sacar la resina de PCB y siguiendo las pistas de la placa logre armar un diagrama esquemático. Luego fabrique la placa, pero a la hora de probarlo conectándolo a la tensión de línea 220Vac inmediatamente vuela el diodo D11 (MUR1560, 15A-600V). Para mi el problema esta en la etapa de potencia, hay un corto que esta causando que vuele el diodo. Les dejo el esquemático para que lo vean y si alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar la falla mejor, y de paso dejamos el esquemático funcionando para la comunidad del foro.

Saludos!


----------



## danielvaca (Jun 22, 2017)

Hola gente! tengo el desafio de poner en marcha un generador antiquisimo, le calculo de los años 30, que esta acoplado a un motor marino, tal como se muestra en las fotos. 

El motor ya funciona, lo hicieron a nuevo, pero el generador no da señales de vida, en la bornera no aparecia ninguna tension residual para excitar un AVR. Asi que con el motor en funcionamiento le inyecte 12 vcc. a la excitatriz de la armadura principal y aparecieron 28 vca en la salida, ergo, el mostro esta vivo.

Revise los bobinados y pude levantar el conexionado del generador, tal como se ve en los esquemitas PDF. El tablero de control tiene un amperimetro de 25A de fondo de escala y un voltimetro de 100V idem, presumiblemente asociados a la excitatriz, (todos los cables estaban cortados y por supu, no hay info sobre estas conexiones).

En el tablero de control hay una especie de AVR, electromecanico, con un trafo para alimentar un tubo que rectifica y unas resistencias inmensas con muchas derivaciones que conectan con unas delgas y un actuador tipo solenoide accionando las delgas correspondientes para variar la corriente de la excitariz, muy ingenioso -realmente-, pero veo inviable ponerlo a funcionar y me parece que no tendria la misma eficiencia en comparacion con un avr electronico. (ver foto).

El estator de la excitatriz tiene doble bobinado (imaginè que algun maso de cables del estator estaria imantado, pero acercando un destornillador a ellos no pasa nada).

Alguien que alguna vez lo vio funcionar asegura que la tension de trabajo de la excitatriz es de 70v masomenos, ni noticias de la corriente.

Entonces surgen estas dudas

- si no tengo ninguna tension residual para el AVR en la bornera, como puedo generarla?

- mirando el estator de la excitatriz, que AVR en el mercado local podria hacer funcionar este aparato de manera confiable?

- en el caso de tener que fabricar el AVR que sugieren? 

este generador es para alimentar las instalaciones de una empresa social en buenos aires, echenme una manito para hacer una buena accion! 

Gracias!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 22, 2017)

hablemos sin saber se llama esto eh. en el laburo tenemos un grupo con motor perkins 6cilindros, el generador es similar al que mostras, pero mucho mas chico. y esa parte que vos llamas excitatriz es en verdad un pequeño generador, que luego de rectificada, se usa para excitar el generador en si. no sera algo parecido esto?? entiendo por lo que escribis que le metiste tension y genero a la salida un cierto voltaje, pero, repito, en el caso de este de mi trabajo, esta puenteado para que suceda eso.


saludos


----------



## vjadan (Jun 23, 2017)

¿Podrias poner una foto de la excitatriz tomada de frente?

Así a simple vista me resulta familiar, pero el esquema que has puesto no me cuadra con ninguna de las excitatrices que conozco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2017)

Ver el archivo adjunto 157522​
Esto tiene todo el aspecto de un generador de CC. 

La salida sería a través de los carbones hay que ver a donde va esa salida, si fuera parte de la excitación del alternador debería ir al rotor.

Sea como sea, faltan mas imágenes donde se pueda apreciar el conexionado interno.

También podría darse el caso, no demasiado descabellado, que esta parte sea una "Soldadora" por CC.
Esto se empleaba con cierta frecuencia particularmente en equipos navales.

Si el equipo se empleó en submarinos de la II guerra, pudo haber sido la parte de carga de baterías, tampoco demasiado descabellado.

¿ Marca del alternador ?


----------



## vjadan (Jun 23, 2017)

Hola fogonazo! Por eso le digo que ponga mas fotos, de frente y también de la placa de identificación que si es lo que pienso llevará dos: una para el alternador y otra para la dinamo. 

A simple vista me parece una excitatriz CC con devanado serie y paralelo, pero claro, no lo aprecio bien en la foto y menos con el conexionado que el ha puesto.

Ne si os acordais de esto: Alternador síncrono, cebado de la excitatriz. Ahi teneis una foto de la niña de mis ojos.

Y si es una dinamo está mas que claro que hay que quitarla para usar un AVR, y saber los parámetros, esos 70v y cuantos amperios. O por defecto usar otro sistema electrónico de regulación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2017)

Ummm , para mi el rotor (carbones-escobillas) de la dínamo excitatriz alimentan al rotor del alternador , pero por otro lado , al no ser de imanes fijos , también irá en paralelo con sus propios campos para autoexcitarse.

Y debería tener un imán fijo escondido en el campo de la excitatriz o debería llevar una alimentación de supongo 24 V de la batería que le da arranque al motor principal.

IMPORTANTE : Los carbones debes pedirlos para corriente contínua  ya que los de corriente alterna durarán muy poco , desgastarán lastimosamente al rotor , además de un pobre desempeño , vaya a saber si no lleva de las de cobre+grafito dada la alta corriente.

Saludos !


----------



## danielvaca (Jun 23, 2017)

Gracias a todos por responder! aca van las respuestas para llegar al meollo del asunto...

- sobre las plaquitas de identificacion, envio la del motor, sobre el alternador no hay nada. La base de soporte de los tornillos de la bornera tenia muy levemente marcada las letras, al lavarlas con nafta se rebelaron y ayudò a identificar el circuito interno de la excitatriz.

- El diagrama que se muestra son las conexiones del generador, la excitatriz tiene dos bobinados en serie en el estator, que estan en paralelo con la bobina del rotor. 
La bobina "F,F" tiene 76 ohmios y la "N,S" 9 ohmios, por lo que me parece que es un generador autoinducido. Todavia no logro aclarar si es de CA o CC.

- Leyendo lo que describe VJADAN sobre el alternador sincrono, cebado de la excitatriz se me ocurre que por ahi va la cosa de este generador, pero como no hay info sobre las conexiones externas no se como hacer ese cebado ni como regular la tension en el rotor del generador principal.

Gracias por la ayuda !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2017)

El pequeño generador Dc es de 4 polos ≈ 1500 rpm .

Desconectá el generador dc y en su lugar metele 24 VDC al rotor del alternador , a ver cuanto genera en RST , con eso sabrás cuanto deberá generar la excitatriz.

Limpiá las chapitas puentes del N


----------



## danielvaca (Jun 23, 2017)

Amigo DOSMETROS, ya hice esa prueba -pero con solo 12vcc-, y conectados al bobinado rotor del alternador aparecia en los bornes RST unos 28 voltios.

La foto de la bornera es vieja, ahora ya està hecha a nuevo, toda limpita y con conexiones firmes. 

Asi que el chiquito es un generador DC?, bien ahora toca ponerme a investigar porque no aparece tension a la salida. 

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2017)

Si , probablemente la excitación ande entre 48 y 60 Vdc , pero hay que ir probando despacio.

¿ Se sabe de cuanto es la salida de ese alternador ? ¿ 3 x 110 V 60 Hz ?


----------



## vjadan (Jun 23, 2017)

Pues si, era una excitatriz.

Pero en el diagrama que has puesto siguiendo las conexiones a mi me salen que las bobinas estan todas en serie y eso no puede ser...

Las bobinas pequeñas han de ser sendas bobinas serie y la grandota el devanado paralelo (tal como dijiste en un post anterior). Con lo cual, ese devanado paralelo debe estar en paralelo con la bobina del campo del alternador. Es una excitación *compound*, igual que la de mi generador, pero con una bobina serie mas.







Creo que deberias repasar un poco el esquema a ver donde puede estar el fallo ya que creo que las conexiones no estan bien.

Luego, si hace mucho tiempo que no funciona, las bobinas no tienen imantación remanente y por lo tanto no funcionará. Si aplicas tensión en el devanado paralelo debe de cebarse y producir corriente, quizás cueste un poco, pero al final lo conseguiras.

Ya te digo revisa el circuito a ver si te has equivocado o soy yo que no lo veo bien.


----------



## danielvaca (Jun 24, 2017)

Salud a todos! 

Bien, tal como sostenian FOGONAZO, VJADAN y DOSMETROS, la armadura pequeña resultò ser un generador Compound DC. 

Siguiendo la recomendacion del amigo VJADAN revisè todas las conexiones, siguiendo cada cable hasta la bornera, y el diagrama es exacto, se puso en marcha el motor y funciono!

Entre los bornes AF y AES se leen con el tester 48vcc y acelerando el motor se llegan a los 60vcc. Puse una lampara de 220v/105w en la misma conexiòn para provocarle una caida y la lectura en el tester no se inmutò, siguio igual.

Adjunto el diagrama esquematico actualizado, entendiendo que haciendo un puente entre AF y E- el alternador deberia generar tensiòn sin problema.

Lo que me remite a una de las dudas primeras, como regular la tension DC que le entregue al alternador. Investigando en internet encontre la denominacion exacta del aparato que tiene el tablero -> es un regulador SRA3 SILVERSTAT de WESTINGHOUSE fabricado entre los años 50's y 60`s.

Consegui un esquema basico del aparato, y estoy evaluando como remplazarlo, con tecnologia de estado solido (el puente rectificador del silverstat es una valvula) y con capacidad de manejar toda la potencia del alternador.

Gracias a las opiniones y ayudas brindadas el mostro està mas vivo que nunca!

Gracias!.


----------



## lgdh (Jul 31, 2017)

Ya Hace tiempo arme el AVR que subió riccow, funciono perfecto, solo le cambie el mosfet de potencia por un irf740 y el condensador de 220uf por uno de 560uf,
Lo único que me pareció raro es que los motores de los abanicaos funcionaban un poco más lento con el generador que con la red pública y eso que estaban a igualdad de voltajes y frecuencias es decir 120v del generador y 62hz vs 117 -120 60hz de la red publica .
Me compre un osciloscopio de los baraticos de 50khz de ancho de banda en ebay
Lo probé con el generador 
Y es de lo más raro 
Al comienzo la onda es casi cuadrada y tenia micro picos la forma de onda, la carga es de 600w entre abanicos y luces y refrigerador 





 
A los 10 minutos conecte el aire acondicionado y la carga total es de 1800w





 
Después conecte un capacitor de 25uf 250v al generador para ver si mejoraba la forma de onda pero solo quito algo de ruido y el bamboleo de la onda sigue,





 
Apague el aire, solo quedo los 600w de consumo de la casa y conecte una pistola de calor de 1500w la puse en máximo y medio y la cosa fue peor 





 
Pensé que la cosa mejoraría con más carga y le puse el micro ondas 1100 w, el aire acondicionado 1200w , la pistola de calor1500w,los 600w de la casa obviamente callo la frecuencia por sobre carga, pero nada de mejora , quite la pistola para no bajar la frecuencia mas. El generador es de 3.5kw continuo





 
Lo raro es que una hora después la señal mejoro sola, casi senoidal sea a 600w o a 1800w





 
¿Tiene esto remedio o es típico de generadores chicos y avr baratos?


----------



## lgdh (Ago 3, 2017)

Bueno párese que si es un problema de los generadores chicos hno:
Acá le dejo unos links, ojala alguien se anime a mejorar el avr de riccow


----------



## fadario (Sep 27, 2017)

Hola a todos , me pregunto si alguien tendría algún circuito funcional para generador de 250kva , sencillo y que trabaje con tiristor , saludos.



Alguien alguna ves probo este circuito .


----------



## nick (Sep 30, 2017)

wacalo dijo:


> Amigo Cobretti : Unas preguntas:
> Veo que tu circuito tiene 2 puentes de 4 diodos, ¿Podrías averiguar de donde se alimenta cada puente? y ¿Con que valor de tensión?
> También cual es la tensión y corriente (por lo menos nominales) con que se alimenta la excitatriz?
> Sospecho que el grupo electrógeno tiene un pequeño generador con imanes permanentes en el mismo eje que el generador principal.
> Cualquier dato extra te agradezco. Saludos




Hola amigo, mirando estas cosas me pregunto ¿que función hace el condensador 332 ? que pasaría si lo elimino o se daña ? 
gracias por tu aclaratoria, SALUDOS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2017)

Lo encontré por ahí , es para los que no llevan AVR y llevan sólo un capacitor :


----------



## Sildom2018 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hola  queria saber  si se puede remplazar  un AVR SX460 que es el que tiene el generador 220v,  III Fase, SIN neutro,  por  un AVR SX440.   En caso  que sea compatible  de donde tomo la tension 220V ?  Dado que  segun esquema del AVR SX440: P1, P2 serian las salidas de tension  pero P2 es Neutro.  y el generador  es 220V III SIN Neutro. Muchas gracias


----------



## CubaPower (Oct 8, 2018)

Hola a todos los colegas y me extreno con la primera pregunta. El tema es que quiero adaptarle a un generador ruso de 4kw antiguo que regula por resistencia un AVR de generador moderno de procedencia china y aparentemente todo está bien excepto por dos cables azules que terminan en un conector que no se donde adaptarlo. adjunto varias fotos del mismo para ver si con esta información alguien me puede dar la luz que hasta el momento mi generador ruso no me da jaja.
Atentamente 
Lic. José Fajardo


----------



## savad (Nov 22, 2018)

Yo haria esto:
* Desconectar las terminales que van a los carbones
* Desconectar el catodo del zener de 6.2 y medir el voltaje en la pata de cualquiera de las 2 resistencias que van conectadas a este diodo.
* Mover el Pot de 1K en al menos 5 posiciones (0-20-40-60-80-100%) y anotar el voltaje. Y ver que efectivamente cambie de ~8.23V @ 8.48V (puesto que 6.2 se quedan en el zener). Si no tienes ese cambio el problema esta en el circuito de referencia (R150, R605, R1K).
Si no:
           * primero checaria o cambiaria el Cap
           * Probaria las resistencias de 1K  y 80K (La cúal no es comercial), la mejor aproximación es de 80K6 @ 1%


el Diagrama se puede simplificar a un amplificador  con retroalimentación como se muestra en la figura
( el voltaje de 2.5 V viene del valor reportado de 8.7V - 6.2 de caida del zener)


   Para probar el IRF640 del amplificador ..como alguien sugirio:
* Pondria una serie de 2 focos de 120V o 220V cualquier potencia en el lugar de los carbones (salida del regulador)
* Desconectaria el colector y el emisor del transistor NPN y
* Pondria un pot de 10K conectado como reostato (tap a uno de los extremos) en el lugar del colector y emisor
* Conecto alimentacion de 100V y variar el Pot de 10K ... el foco debe variar de intencidad
   si no lo hace el IRF esta mal,
  si lo hace el Transistor NPN esta mal.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 14, 2019)

Hola a todos, he leido todo el hilo atentamente y me ayudo mucho para poder armar un generador chino que me regalaron desarmado, tambien para aprender a diagnosticar que me esta fallando porque el generador no inicia la generacion.
Primero medi las tensiones de las bobinas auxiliares, las que alimentan el AVR, y tengo 0V en ambas, luego conecte el AVR y desconecte las escobillas, en ellas le di 12v de una bateria y ahi me aparecio la tencion en el avr y me encendio una lampara 220v que tenia conectada a la salida, aunque un poco tenue.
Conecte las escobillas al AVR y con el generador en marcha le di un chispazo de 12v a las mismas con una lampara en serie, ahi comenzo a generar correctamente todas las tensiones.
Ahora si lo paro y arranco enseguida sale generando, si lo dejo parado un par de minutos ya no genera.
En el rotor tiene dos imanes, supongo que son para iniciar la generacion, tienen magnetismo, pero podran estar debilitados?
 Saludos y muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2019)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> En el rotor tiene dos imanes, supongo que son para iniciar la generación, tienen magnetismo, pero podrán estar debilitados?


 
Sin duda es eso


----------



## luis felipe pineda (Ago 14, 2019)

tienen algun diagrama para un avr de 125 vdc de salida y 60 amperios, el cual se alimenta de 220 vac, el generador es trifasico


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 14, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin duda es eso



Casi que descarte todo con las pruebas, menos esos imanes.
Sabes como los busco o como se llaman? He buscado "imanes generador" y parecidos y solo me aparecen generadores hechos con imanes.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2019)

Sacalos y a buscar algo parecido , quizás haya que maquinar para que entren correctamente, y deben quedar bien fijos ya que la centrífuga . . . 

Fijate la polaridad de cada uno con una brújula.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 14, 2019)

Ya te gane con eso de la brujula.
Lo de maquinar tambien lo mire, pero las bobinas estan muy cerca del extremo del iman, asi que casi imposible de tocar. Prefiero estropear los imanes "nuevos".
Tengo algunos de disco rigido, con esos inicia o inicia. 
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2019)




----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 18, 2019)

Bueno, les comento que finalmente cambie los imanes y ahora inicia la generacion automaticamente.
No pude usar los imanes de los discos rigidos por tener la orientacion magnetica en los extremos y no en las caras. Asi que use los de esos "ahorradores" de combustibles.
Ahora, hace un par de meses no tenia idea de que los pequeños generadores tenian imanes, no sabia lo que era un AVR ni como conectar los enchufes de la salida del estator, como uno con un poquito de interes, ganas y un toque de ayuda puede aprender lo que sea y hasta, porque no, tener una salida comercial.
Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo.Avidano (Sep 7, 2020)

Hola, gracias por compartir sus experiencias y aquí les comparto la mia:

un amigo me trajo un generador chino de 220V 5KW que estaba entregando 60 o 70 volts, revise las bobinas y carbones asi que le pusimos uno nuevo que conseguimos muy barato en forma local y también lo encontré aqui: €3.7 |1 unidad regulador de voltaje automático AVR rectificador para generador de gasolina de China 1 3KW 5KW 6.5KW 6 7KW 8KW 10KW monofásico/trifásico|Piezas y accesorios de generadores|   - AliExpress

Quedoó funcionando inmediatamente pero quise saber que es lo que se había dañado  y me resulto bastante fácil calentándolo a 120 grados que se despegue el epoxico del lado del circuito impreso y para mi sorpresa los diodos, capacitores y transistores estaban buenos pero las soldaduras de los transistores de potencia se veían cortadas y con muy poco estaño asi que las resoldé y como ya no tengo el generador le hice unas conexiones para tratar de probarlo "en frio".

En la salida hacia el rotor puse una ampolleta de 24 volts, en la entrada que va al puente de diodos de mayor amperaje le suministre 12 volts con una fuente y la lampara encendio inmediatamente!  y en la entrada que sensa el voltaje con ayuda de un transformador y un variac le suministré corriente alterna y alrededor de los 18volts AC la lampara se apaga por lo que deduzco que estaria funcionando despues de resoldar las (valga la redundancia) las soldaduras dudosas.  

Así que si en algún momento me llega algún regulador con síntomas similares intentare destaparlo por el lado de las soldaduras.

Saludos comunidad!


----------



## vrainom (Sep 24, 2020)

Necesitas que el generador acelere cuando hay carga o mantener la velocidad constante?

Para acelerar bajo carga necesitarías un sensor magnético de corriente a la salida del generador y un actuador en el acelerador como lo traen las máquinas de soldar a gasolina.

Si quieres mantener la velocidad constante es más complicado por la linealidad tanto del acelerador como del actuador.


----------



## hrober79 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hola todos, les dejo este circuito AVR para generadores , yo lo armé y me fue de maravilla..


----------



## djyoan (Sep 29, 2020)

Para que usan este feedback en los AVR? Que función tiene?

Estaba preguntando porque después de analizar varios AVR vi que muchos tenían una especie de retroalimentación de la excitación…no sé qué función tiene, ni como se calibra y ajusta en dependencia de la potencia del generador.

Lo segundo es que no se la función del condensador que tiene el transistor de colector base .

Espero que me puedan ayudar no me gusta hacer un circuito sin comprenderlo. Desde ya gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## danilo arguello (May 2, 2021)

djyoan dijo:


> Para que usan este feedback en los AVR? Que función tiene?
> 
> Estaba preguntando porque después de analizar varios AVR vi que muchos tenían una especie de retroalimentación de la excitación…no sé qué función tiene, ni como se calibra y ajusta en dependencia de la potencia del generador.
> 
> ...


Saludos, ese tipo de avr , son para generadores que giran a 3600rpm, en esa velocidad también el rotor genera un cierto voltaje, el cual es necesario para sacar el generador de la inercia.


----------



## ane1983 (Oct 10, 2021)

Saludos amigos.
Podrían ayudarme con el diagrama de conexión y si se pudiera el esquemático de un AVR tipo SS-11, * SVE 1268.* Gracias adelantadas.


----------



## ane1983 (Dic 12, 2021)

Saludos, escribí al proveedor y me mando el esquema de conexiones por si alguien lo necesita. Aquí se los comparto.


----------

